# Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare 01900-Nummern



## Heiko (14 März 2002)

Wie Hansenet bekanntgab, wurden alle frei tarifierbaren 0190-0-Nummern der Firma Hansenet in der Nacht zum Dienstag gesperrt. Hansenet wird nach eigener Aussage auch keine neuen frei tarifierbaren Nummern mehr anbieten, sondern ausschließlich fest tarifierte Nummern, die Kosten von höchstens € 1,86 verursachen. Damit zog Hansenet die Konsequenz aus einer Vielzahl von Kundenbeschwerden.
Hansenet will auch keine Forderungen mehr direkt eintreiben, sondern die Einsprüche der Kunden zusammen mit der Forderung an die eigentlichen Anbieter weitergeben.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

Das sieht doch nach einem Sieg für die Opfer der €300-€900 Dialer aus.

Oder glaubt irgend jemand, dass die Anbieter die Kapazitäten und
den Mut aufbringen die Forderungen einzufordern / bzw. klagen.

Allein das Inkasso dürfte dermassen viel Zeit und Geld verschlingen...
Die Forderungen per Mahnbescheid einzuklagen dürfte noch viel aufwändiger sein und falls die Sache vor Gericht entschieden wird sind die Aussichten für die(?) jeweiligen Anbieter so schlecht...

Selbst wenn es eine kleine Chance auf eine Entscheidung zugunsten der Anbieter besteht, ist das finanzielle Risiko bei einem Misserfolg einfach zu hoch, als dass man dieses eingehen kann.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2002)

Du darfst eines nicht vergessen: bei Erfolg kostet die Beitreibung den Anbietern keinen Pfennig. Die Kosten fallen dann alle dem Schuldner zu Lasten.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

*hansenet 600Euro Rechnung*

meine Rechnung beträgt 600 Euro. Wollen wir mal hoffen das die User siegen werden. Aber im Augenblick zweifel ich noch daran.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

Es wäre zwar sicher interessant , wer denn hier nun vor dem kadi "namentlich" verantwortlich zeichnet.
Ich wünsche aber allen "Gefuckten", dass die Sache im Sande verläuft...     :evil:  :x


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2002)

Ich habe Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung von ~ 350 EUR von HanseNet eingelegt und werde den Betrag auch nicht bezahlen. FST, Kripo und Rechtsbeistand sind informiert. Würde mich freuen mehr kampfbereite Geschädigte zu treffen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2002)

*Bin für alles zu haben...*

Hi malakandra,

wenn Du interesse hast geschädigte kennen zu lernen sage mir bescheid.
Bin auf der Suche nach Leuten die sich das so nicht gefallen lassen wollen.

Schreib an ]first.election [at] web.de


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2002)

Wenn sich einige zusammenfinden, dann kann ich Euch gerne hier ein geschlossenes Forum einrichten.
Sagt Bescheid, wenn Ihr Unterstützung braucht.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2002)

Hatte auf meiner letzten Rechnung 60,- EUR von Hansenet. Werde auch dagegen vorgehen !!!


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung von ~ 350 EUR von HanseNet eingelegt und werde den Betrag auch nicht bezahlen. FST, Kripo und Rechtsbeistand sind informiert. Würde mich freuen mehr kampfbereite Geschädigte zu treffen.



Im Bereich Amberg ermittelt die Polizei wegen Computerbetrug. 
Wir sind auch Geschädigte mit 430 € und haben auch Anzeige erstattet.
Leider wurde uns von der Verbraucherzentrale nicht viel Hoffnung ge-
macht. Nach ihren Aussagen ist das ein Benutzerfehler, wenn man solche
unscheinbare Anzeigen anklickt. Dahinter verbergen sich diese teuren
Nummern.


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2002)

Die Aussage der Verbraucherzentrale ist wohl nicht allzu gehaltvoll...


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung von ~ 350 EUR von HanseNet eingelegt und werde den Betrag auch nicht bezahlen. FST, Kripo und Rechtsbeistand sind informiert. Würde mich freuen mehr kampfbereite Geschädigte zu treffen.



Ich glaube ich habe den Vogel abgeschossen!!
Bei vier Verbindungen, wobei  sich der Dailer automatisch eingewählt hat und die Verbindungen von mir aber sofort beim Bemerken unterbrochen wurden, (Besitze ein analoges Modem) ist eine Rechnung von 1270,- € zusammengekommen. Die Einwahlzeit der vier Verbindungen betrugen 73 sec. ???
Habe Einspruch bei HanseNet eingelent und einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2002)

Mein Vogel war nicht viel kleiner

1100 € für fünf Verbindungen in ca. fünf Minuten bei 17 Einwahlversuchen
vom X-Diver der Fa. EOPS

P.S. Ist jetzt schon mal bekannt, welcher Anbieter sich hinter diesen         Einwahlrufnummern verbirgt 
0190062314
0190062309


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2002)

*Auch mich hats erwischt*

Hallo Leute
Bin erstes Mal hier auf der Seite und sehe,das es nicht nur mich,sondern auch noch andere getroffen hat.
Mir hat sich der Dialer auch 3x eingewählt,wüfür ich 600 € bezahlen soll.
Ich habe bei der Telekom sofort eine Sperre für die 0190,und zwei andere Nummern beantragt damit sich mein PC nicht mehr einwählen kann.Zwei weitere Warn-und Sicherheitsprogramme habe ich zusätz,ich auf meinem PC installiert damit sowas nicht mehr passieren kann.
Bei DSL wählt sich der PC ja nicht in die 0190 ein(habe ich erfahren):
Bis dato hatte ich nur Analoges,bzw.ISDN-Anschluss.
Ich habe auch meinen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet und nicht bezahlt.
Würde mich freuen,wenn ich mehr von Euch erfahren würde wie das ganze nun ausgeht.
Weil sowas kann doch nicht normal sein!
Was für ein verrückter würde sich einwählen wenn eine Einwahl 100 € kostet????
Ich nicht!
Grüsse an alle und ich drücke Euch und mir die Daumen das wir da unbeschadet herauskommen.
Grüsse Snoopy


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2002)

Ich habe heute von der Firma NEXNET eine Mahnung zugestellt bekommen. Auf der Rechnung der Telekom war die Firma Hansenet aufgetaucht-darunter die E-mail Adresse von NexNet. Die Telefonnummer und die E-Mail Adresse von HANSENET ist nicht rauszubekommen Die Firma fordert den Betrag von der Firma Hansenet ein!
Habe Einspruch bei Hansenet eingelegt und bei der Telekom Meldung gemacht. Weiters werde ich die Verbraucherzentrale einschalten.
Die Forderung beträgt 75,01 Euro.


----------



## Heiko (11 April 2002)

Bei der Firma Nexnet handelt es sich offensichtlich um eine Art Inkassounternehmen. Das würde bedeuten, daß Hansenet die Forderung Ihnen gegenüber an die Firma Nexnet abtritt.
Damit wäre dann Dein Ansprechpartner ab sofort Nexnet und nicht mehr Hansenet.


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2002)

Auszug aus einem >Begleitschreiben< der Firma NEXNET:
DIe Berliner NEXNET GmbH ist eine unabhängige, zentrale Abrechnungsstelle, die im Namen von Call-by-Call-Anbietern und anderen alternativen Netzbetreibern Rechnungsfragen entgegennimmt und unbezahlte Rechnungen anmahnt.

Aus der Erstellung der Telekom-Rechnung geht aber nicht hervor, dass die Firma NEXNET ein Inkassobüro ist sondern eher die Vertretung! Die Rechnungsanschrift ist von HanseNet und die Telefon-und E-mailnummer von NEXNET!! Klare Verschleierungstaktik. Dadurch kann es passieren, dass man die Einspruchsfrist versäumt. Man telefoniert immer mit dem Verteter und nicht mit HanseNet.


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2002)

Das ist dann freilich was anderes.

Mir ist der Status von Nexnet jedenfalls immer noch nicht ganz klar. Es kann aber durchaus sein, daß ich mich getäuscht habe.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2002)

*Anzeige erstatten*

Hast Du einen Hinweis auf die Kosten erhalten? Fühlst Du Dich betrogen?
Dann solltest Du Anzeige erstatten. Die Nummern sind bereits bekannt!

Antwort auf:
1100 € für fünf Verbindungen in ca. fünf Minuten bei 17 Einwahlversuchen
vom X-Diver der Fa. EOPS

P.S. Ist jetzt schon mal bekannt, welcher Anbieter sich hinter diesen         Einwahlrufnummern verbirgt 
0190062314
0190062309[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2002)

*NexNet Inkasso*

Auch bei mir betreibt NexNet nun das Inkassoverfahren. Ettliche "seriöse" Telekom-Anbieter haben Ihre Forderungen an NexNet abgetreten um sich ganz offensichtlich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit die Finger dreckig zu machen.
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, es geht um zig Millionen und um die wird hartnäckig gekämpft werden. Wenn nicht ein engagierter Staatsanwalt und ein materievertrauter Richter sich der Sache annehmen, dann können wir bald alle unsere Überweisungsformulare ausfüllen. Leider gibt es bei den ermittelnden Behörden viel zu viel Halbwissende, die sich einfach darauf zurückziehen: "Tja, da hätten Sie halt besser aufpassen müssen". Dass sich ein X-Diver auch über Active-X-Controls istalliert, und die Anwahl über die Eingabe einer URL, von der man nicht weiß wo sie hinführt, erfolgen kann, das will man nicht wahr haben. Wer Anzeige erstattet, steht erstmal als Depp da der halt dumm rumgeklickt hat, oder als Lüstling, der jetzt die Kosten nicht tragen will. So zumindest mein Eindruck. In meinem Fall wurde die Betrugsanzeige zumindest an die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf (es geht um EOPS) weitergegeben.
Ohne große Hoffnung
Werner (Gast)


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2002)

*Hansenet und die 1. Mahnung über nexnet*

Auch ich habe gedacht, jetzt würde Hansenet (über nexnet) nicht weiter mahnen und der End-Anbieter müsste sich mal offen zeigen.

Aber die Mahnung über nexnet kam heute.

PS: Ich bin mit 100 Euro dabei. Ich kenne bis heute noch nicht mal die Nummer, die ich angerufen haben soll. Wir haben auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis die letzten 3 Stellen unterdrücken lassen, aber mal aus ganz anderen Gründen.
.


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2002)

*Gast*

Wir haben auch eine HanseNet-Rechnung über € 500,-- bekommen, haben bei Hansenet und der Telekom Einspruch eingelegt und haben heute eine Mahnung von Nexnet bekommen.  Was sollen wir jetzt machen,kann uns jemand helfen?
Wenn jemand informationen für uns hat, schickt uns eine Mail:[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2002)

*Jura-Student*

Hi Leidensgenossen!

Bin selber mit 300 € bei HanseNet dabei:-(
Hab natürlich noch nicht gezahlt und bin heute von Nexnet angemahnt worden. Mich hats beim chatten erwischt, hatte keine Ahnung und mich auf ne Homepage locken lassen... wie diese Rechnung dann zustande kam??? Keine Ahnung! In meinen Augen Betrug, Verschleierung, Wucher!!! Ich finde das darf man sich nicht gefallen lassen und werde mit Sicherheit Wiederspruch einlegen und gegebenenfalls einen Anwalt einschalten! Hab nur das Problem, dass ich die Homepage über die sich der Dialer eingewählt hat, nicht mehr rauskrieg.
Weiss vielleicht jemand wohin diese Nummer führt?
0190062968

Die volle Beweisslast liegt nämlich bei den Geschädigten, soviel ich weiss!
Gruss Max ( Und auf in den Kampf-den wir alle gemeinsam gewinnen werden!!!)  [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2002)

*0190-0 -Betrug*

Hallo,

auch ich bin bei HanseNet / nexnet mit (nur) 75,01€ (wie Marieta) für 58 Sekunden dabei.
Die Nr. 0190 062968 war es auch bei mir (=> siehe Max).
Der Anbieter der 0190-0er-Nr. war nicht zu erfahren, auch nicht über die entspr. Telekom-Auskunftsnummern für 0190- und 0900-Nummern.
Alle, auch Telekom, stellen sich stur.
Die Polizeidienststelle hat uns "abgeschreckt", eine Anzeige wegen Betruges zu stellen, mit der "Drohung", daß wir eine Gegenanzeige
wegen falscher Anschuldigung bekommen könnten, falls unsere Anzeige nicht zutrifft. 
Übel !, wie man bereits "an der Basis" abgewimmelt wird, dabei sind doch alle "kleinen Leute" von solchen Machenschaften betroffen !
Zu Max: Übeltäter(in) könnte auf der Seite www.uboot.de gewesen sein (bist du dort Mitglied?).
Gruß
Didi
[email protected]


----------



## Heiko (26 April 2002)

*Re: 0190-0 -Betrug*



			
				Didi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizeidienststelle hat uns "abgeschreckt", eine Anzeige wegen Betruges zu stellen, mit der "Drohung", daß wir eine Gegenanzeige
> wegen falscher Anschuldigung bekommen könnten, falls unsere Anzeige nicht zutrifft.


Die spinnen wohl.
Die haben Deine Anzeige aufzunehmen und gut is.
Man kann von einem juristischen Laien nicht erwarten, daß er sich bis ins allerkleinste auskennt. Das ist nicht Deine Aufgabe.
Außerdem setzt eine Straftat "Falsche Verdächtigung" voraus, daß Du "wider besseres Wissen" handelst.
Und das ist wohl hier nicht gegeben und nicht beweisbar.

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: an die nächsthöhere Dienststelle schreiben daß die Annahme einer Strafanzeige verweigert wurde oder das gleiche an die Staatsanwaltschaft. In beiden Fällen sollte sich der Beamte warm anziehen.


----------



## SprMa (26 April 2002)

*Re: 0190-0 -Betrug*



			
				Didi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anbieter der 0190-0er-Nr. war nicht zu erfahren, auch nicht über die entspr. Telekom-Auskunftsnummern für 0190- und 0900-Nummern. Alle, auch Telekom, stellen sich stur.


Naja, die Telekom-Hotline war noch nie die allerbeste...



			
				Didi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizeidienststelle hat uns "abgeschreckt", eine Anzeige wegen Betruges zu stellen, mit der "Drohung", daß wir eine Gegenanzeige
> wegen falscher Anschuldigung bekommen könnten, falls unsere Anzeige nicht zutrifft.


Sowas darf (eigentlich) nicht passieren. :evil:
Die Polizei ist verpflichtet jede Anzeige entgegenzunehmen, wenn sie nicht völlig abwegig ist oder offensichtlich keine Straftat zu erkennen ist. (Aber selbst dann muß sie, wenn der Anzeigeerstatter darauf besteht, den Vorgang der Staatsanwaltschaft vorlegen; schließlich ist die Staatsanwaltschaft die "Herrin des Ermittlungsverfahrens" und nicht der Polizeiobermeister Nullbock.)
Wenn der Polizist in der Wache keine Ahnung hat, dann ist _er_ der Depp und nicht der Geschädigte, der eine Anzeige erstatten will. Genau dafür gibt es bei jeder Polizei in jedem Bundesland Spezialdienststellen, die sich auskennen. (In diesem Fall wäre es für den POM Nullbock sogar sehr einfach gewesen, die Anzeige aufzunehmen, weil er sie gleich an die Spezialdienststelle hätte abgeben können...)



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem setzt eine Straftat "Falsche Verdächtigung" voraus, daß Du "wider besseres Wissen" handelst.


Zustimmung! Soll heißen: Wenn du schon weißt, daß deine Behauptung nicht stimmt, dann bekommst du auch (zurecht) eins mit der Schaufel.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: an die nächsthöhere Dienststelle schreiben daß die Annahme einer Strafanzeige verweigert wurde oder das gleiche an die Staatsanwaltschaft. In beiden Fällen sollte sich der Beamte warm anziehen.


Nochmal: Zustimmung! Dem POM Nullbock und allen seinen Geistesgenossen sollte ruhig gezeigt werden, wie und wohin der Hase läuft. Vielleicht wachen sie dann aus ihrer Lethargie auf. Denn genau diese Deppen sind es, die Aussagen wie "Beamte sind faul" prägen.

Schade, daß du an den Falschen geraten bist.


Matthias


----------



## rittersport (26 April 2002)

*brauche bitte Tipps zum weitern Vorgehen*

hallo,
auch ich habe eine nette rechnung von hanse net bekommen, über 300 euro, habe alle 0190 nummern durch die telekom sperren lassen und nicht bezahlt, denn ich habe diesen anbieter nicht genutzt.
jetzt bekam ich die 1 mahnung.
ich bin froh "gleiche beroffene " gefunden zu haben. denn ich werde die rechnung auf keinen fall bezahlen, das ist eine große sauerei.
wer kann mir weitere schritte die ich einleiten kann und muß sagen ????


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2002)

Marieta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute von der Firma NEXNET eine Mahnung zugestellt bekommen. Auf der Rechnung der Telekom war die Firma Hansenet aufgetaucht-darunter die E-mail Adresse von NexNet. Die Telefonnummer und die E-Mail Adresse von HANSENET ist nicht rauszubekommen Die Firma fordert den Betrag von der Firma Hansenet ein!
> Habe Einspruch bei Hansenet eingelegt und bei der Telekom Meldung gemacht. Weiters werde ich die Verbraucherzentrale einschalten.
> Die Forderung beträgt 75,01 Euro.



Hier die fehlenden Daten:
HanseNet Telekommunikation
Hammerbrookstraße 63
20097 Hamburg
E-Mail: [email protected]
Tele: 0800-0639638
Fax: 01802-639638


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2002)

*erschreckend*

Es ist erschreckend so viele Geschädigte hier vorzufinden !!!! 
Und wir sind nur ein kleiner Teil von den Leuten die diese eine Abzocke nicht über sich ergehen lassen.
Wieviele werden wohl aus Angst bezahlen, vielleicht doch mal auf  einigen Seiten gestöbert haben und denken sie müßten dafür nun bitter blechen.......und überweisen, dieser Betrug schreit gen Himmel !

Medien warnen" wie ahnungslosen Internetnutzern 0190er-Dialer untergejubelt werden " gehört zu unserem alltag !?
Was können wir tuhn, Sammelklage ?????
Laßt uns gemeinsam kämpfen, wer hat Ideen ?


----------



## Heiko (26 April 2002)

Das deutsche Recht kennt keine Sammelklagen nach dem amerikanischen Vorbild.
Bei uns ist jeder Fall ein einzeln zu betrachtender Fall.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 April 2002)

Nein, Sammelklagen in dem Sinne gibt es tatsächlich nicht, aber es macht durchaus Sinn, sich mit mehreren Geschädigten untereinander abzusprechen und gezielt den selben Rechtsbeistand für sämtliche Angelegenheiten zu wählen. Abgesehen davon, dass bei vielen in gleicher Weise geschädigten Klienten der Anreiz viel höher ist, sich intensiv in die Thematik einzuarbeiten, würde sich Nexnet wahrscheinlich enorm freuen, wenn bei jeder Verhandlung ein ums andere Mal der selbe juristische Beistand auftaucht, der sich aus dem Stehgreif auf konkrete ähnlich gelagerte Fälle berufen kann.
Ach so:
Eine Mahnung ist eine Mahnung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sie darf ruhig als psychologisches Mittel betrachtet werden. Meist werden zur Einschüchterung noch überzogen mögliche Rechtsfolgen geschildert, jedoch begründet sich daraus sicherlich nicht die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen. Also sollte deswegen niemand kalte Füße kriegen.
Mich würde brennend interessieren, ob jemand von Euch eine zweite oder auch dritte Mahnung von Nexnet erhalten hat, nachdem er der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung widersprochen hat. Der Wortlaut wäre auch hilfreich.


Gruß

H


----------



## Heiko (26 April 2002)

Das wurde auch schon so praktiziert.

Echte Erfahrungswerte gibt es aber noch keine.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2002)

Heute ist die 2. Mahnung von NEXNET angekommen!
Diese Inkasso Firma weist in einem Beiblatt doch tatsächlich darauf hin, wie man sich gegen Dialer schützen kann und das aller schärfste ist der Artikel
           "NEXNET deckt Missbrauch auf"


Auf meinen Einspruch bei TELEKOM und HANSENET  habe ich bis heute nichts gehört.

Übrigens die Adresse von HANSENET habe ich und die Telefonnumern darunter sowie die E-mail Adresse gehören zur NEXNET!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2002)

Nexnet übernimmt seit dem 1.07.2001 das Inkasso für folgende Firmen:
BT Ignite, Colt Telecom, Conos, dtms, HanseNet, MCI WorldCom, TelDaFax und telegate - alle geben für Beschwerden dieselbe E-Mail-Adresse an: [email protected] - soweit ist noch alles normal. Hat sich jemand direkt mit Nexnet auf dem Briefweg auseinandergesetzt?
Mich würde interessieren, ob die noch mehr machen, als Mustermahnungen rauszuschicken. Wenn jemand mal den Text posten würde, könnte man sehen, ob erste und zweite Mahnungen immer gleich aussehen und ob die überhaupt in der Lage sind, auf die Vorwürfe einzugehen. Vielleicht macht es nach einer Nexnet-Mahnung Sinn, denen mal zu schreiben:

...

Unter Bezugnahme auf meine Schreiben an die Deutsche Telekom AG vom ... und an die HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH vom ... möchte ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich gegenüber dem Telekommunikationsanbieter, für den Sie das Inkasso übernehmen bereits schriftlich erklärt habe, dass für eine entsprechende Rechnungsstellung keine rechtlichen Gründe vorliegen. Da mir seitens der Hansenet Telekommunikation GmbH leider bis heute keine Reaktion vorliegt, würde ich Sie bei Aufrechterhaltung der Mahnung um eine entsprechende schriftliche Stellungnahme zur mangelnden Rechtsgrundlage unter konkretem Bezug auf das Zustandekommen der Forderung bis zum ... bitten.

MfG

...

So in der Art würde ich mir das vorstellen. Einfach mal eine Frist setzen, am besten per Einschreiben mit Rückschein und dann müsste sich ja jemand melden.

Gruß

H


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2002)

Das ist eine genaue Abschrift meiner 2 Mahnungen der Fa. NEXNET.
Lauten die anderen Mahnungen genau so? 
Ich habe wieder EINSPRUCH eingelegt und zwar diesmal per E-mail bei NEXNET mit dem Hinweis, dass ich noch auf eine detaillierte Rückantwort der Hansenet und der Telekom warte. Ich habe weiters gebeten, mich mit weiteren Mahnungen zu verschonen, weil das die Kosten unnötig in die Höhe treibt. Mal abwarten was passiert.

1.Mahnung:
nach dem Inkrafttreten des mit der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post abgestimmten Verfahrens zum Inkasso von Telefondienstleistungen ist die NEXNET GmbH im Wege der Abtretung Inhaberin der Forderung folgender Anbieter geworden:

BT-Ignite GmbH&Co.,dtmsAG,MCI Worldcom Deutschland GmbH, TelDaFax AG, VarTec Telekom Deutschland GmbH, Colt Telecom AG, HanseNet Telefongesellschaft mbH &Co.KG, QS Communications AG/IN-telegence GmbH&Co.KG, telegate AG, Conos AG, Interoute Telecom Deutschland GmbH, Startec Global Communications GmbH, TELIX AG.

Im Namen dieser Anbieter bedanken wir uns, dass Sie deren Angebot genutzt haben.
Die vorliegende Mahnung bezieht sich auf die im Teil "andere Anbieter" Ihrer Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG aufgeführten Forderungen der oben genannten ANbieter (s.umseit.Kto.-auszug).
Bisher konnten wir leider noch kein vollständiger Zahlungseingang festgestellt werden. Wir bitten Sie daher um unverzügliche Zahlung unserer Forderungen auf das unten angegebene Konto der NEXNET GmbH.

Anmerkung hierzu:
Es ist nicht nur ein unvollständiger Zahlungseingang sondern ich habe gar nicht überwiesen!!!!! Auch keinen Teilbetrag.

2.Mahnung
Trotz unserer vorausgegangener 1. Mahnung konnten wir leider noch keinen vollständigen Zahlungseingang feststellen.
Wir fordern SIe daher nochmals auf, die offenen Beträge (s.Kto.-Auszug) unverzüglich zu begleichen. Sollten Sie innerhalb der nächsten Woche keine Reaktion von Ihnen erhalten, behalten wir uns vor, rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
Wir machen Sie in diesem Zusammenhang darauf aufmerksam, dass Ihnen gem. §§286 BGB, 284BGB die hierfür zusätzlichen anfallenden Kosten in Rechnung gestellt werden. Daher liegt die zügige Zahlung in Ihrem eigenen Interesse.
Gleichzeitig weisen wir Sie daraufhin, dass die von Ihnen benutzten Anbieter der Telefondienstleistungen gemäß §19 der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) das Recht haben, Ihnen den Zugang zu Ihrem angebotenen Telefondienstleistungen solange zu sperren, bis Sie die offenen Forderungen bezahlt haben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2002)

Der eigentliche Mahntext ist vom sogenannten "Kontoauszug getrennt" - also keine individuelle Mahnung. Ist nicht wichtig, zeigt aber schonmal, wie Nexnet arbeitet. Liest sich doch ganz nett! Wäre es nicht schön, wenn man von den Leistungen der HanseNet GmbH ausgeschlossen würde? Ansonsten finde ich es schlicht sehr unpassend, wenn ganz grob auf 2 Paragraphen verwiesen wird.
Hat Nexnet eigentlich irgendwo darauf aufmerksam gemacht, seit wann Verzug besteht? Auf der Telefonrechnung steht im allgemeinen, dass "Forderungen mit Zugang der Rechnung" fällig werden. Trotzdem käme Nexnet bezüglich des Verzuges und der Zinsen ja nicht umhin, den Zeitpunkt der Fälligkeit zu nennen. Ist der im "Kontoauszug" oder sonst irgendwo im Nexnet-Schreiben enthalten?
Habe ich einen Schuldner wirksam in Verzug gesetzt (inwiefern das durch die Telekom-Rechnung geschehen sein kann, lasse ich mal außen vor...), benötige ich eigentlich gar keine Mahnungen mehr... Dann könnte man sofort einen Mahnbescheid beim zuständigen Amtsgericht beantragen. Wenn, ja wenn man nicht vorher bereits wüsste, wie der Forderungsgegner auf die Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme vom Amtsgericht reagiert und die Rechtslage ohnehin nicht so eindeutig ausschaut.
Warum Nexnet trotzdem noch doppelt mahnt, liegt wohl auf der Hand: Die Hoffnung, dass sich der eine oder andere doch noch erbarmt und zahlt...
@Marieta & alle anderen Geschädigten:

Setzt Nexnet eine Frist!!!
Bittet um konkrete Stellungnahme bis zu einem bestimmten Termin und wenn das unbedingt per E-Mail geschehen muss, macht es mit Lesebestätigung. Wobei der Postweg meiner Meinung nach der bessere ist...

H


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Setzt Nexnet eine Frist!!!
> Bittet um konkrete Stellungnahme bis zu einem bestimmten Termin und wenn das unbedingt per E-Mail geschehen muss, macht es mit Lesebestätigung. Wobei der Postweg meiner Meinung nach der bessere ist...


Wenn es um den Zugangsnachweis geht ist E-Mail (noch) Schrott. Da lieber Papier produzieren. Lesebestätigungen sind immer optional.


----------



## dialerfucker (27 April 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
...Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg. Wenn ich den Text richtig verstanden habe, ist Nexnet unter anderem so eine Art Konkurs-Nachlass-Übernahmeverwalter diverser hingeschiedener Unternehmen, z.B.: TelDaFax und weitere...
leider blickt nun mal wieder kein Schwein durch, wie die genauen Regelungen durch die Regulierungsbehörde lauten...


> 2.Mahnung
> Trotz unserer vorausgegangener 1. Mahnung konnten wir leider noch keinen vollständigen Zahlungseingang feststellen.
> Wir fordern SIe daher nochmals auf, die offenen Beträge (s.Kto.-Auszug) unverzüglich zu begleichen. Sollten Sie innerhalb der nächsten Woche keine Reaktion von Ihnen erhalten, behalten wir uns vor, rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
> Wir machen Sie in diesem Zusammenhang darauf aufmerksam, dass Ihnen gem. §§286 BGB, 284BGB die hierfür zusätzlichen anfallenden Kosten in Rechnung gestellt werden. Daher liegt die zügige Zahlung in Ihrem eigenen Interesse.
> Gleichzeitig weisen wir Sie daraufhin, dass die von Ihnen benutzten Anbieter der Telefondienstleistungen gemäß §19 der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) das Recht haben, Ihnen den Zugang zu Ihrem angebotenen Telefondienstleistungen solange zu sperren, bis Sie die offenen Forderungen bezahlt haben.


Diesem kann man ja teilweise mit gelassener Heiterkeit begegnen. Zumindest was die Zugangssperrung incl. Rechtschreibung betrifft...haha, aber gerne die Herrschaften. Und kostet nich mal was!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2002)

Im Umkehrschluss heißt das doch eigentlich auch, dass ich die Telekom gezielt darum bitten können müsste, die Nummernblöcke, die z. B. an HanseNet, Interfun, Starweb-Service, EOPS,... vermietet sind, für meinen Telefonanschluss zu sperren, oder???
Die Rolle von Nexnet verstehe ich allerdings immer noch nicht so ganz: Ich dachte, die sind beauftragt und nehmen anteilige Gebühren für das Inkasso. Der Mahnung nach, werden die Forderungen aber tatsächlich abgetreten. Das heißt, zum Zeitpunkt der Mahnung ist HanseNet schon raus, weil die bereits ihr Geld von Nexnet haben. Dementsprechend sollte eigentlich das Interesse von Nexnet um so größer sein, Ungereimtheiten aufzuklären, weil die dann ihr Geld von Hansenet zurückfordern müssten...


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2002)

Das mit den Inkassounternehmen ist eine ziemlich verbreitete Sache. Ich habe fast den Eindruck, daß umso schneller ein Inkasso-Unternehmen beauftragt wird, je schwindliger die Forderung ist. Ich hatte da mal so ne Sache mit Mobilcom (nein, nix mit 0190-)

Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2002)

Wichtig ist wohl, folgendes zu verstehen: Marieta z. B. hat die Telekom und HanseNet angeschrieben.
Die Telekom führt die Forderungen anderer Anbieter zwar noch auf der Rechnung auf, bei Widerspruch gibt sie diesen jedoch ungeprüft an den jeweiligen Telekommunikationsanbieter weiter. Hansenet anzuschreiben macht auch keinen Sinn, da die scheinbar bereits ihr Geld von Nexnet haben, wenn Nexnet Inhaber der Forderung ist. Dann ist es auch witzlos, Nexnet mitzuteilen, dass man auf eine Stellungnahme von Hansenet warte. Die werden sich nicht mehr rühren, weil die schon satt sind und keinerlei rechtliche Beziehung zwischen dem unfreiwilligen Nutzer Ihrer Leistungen und Ihnen besteht. Wozu also noch Stellungnahme?
Also muss Nexnet genötigt werden, die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung bei HanseNet zu überprüfen.


----------



## dialerfucker (27 April 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
...wenn die DTAG schon mal eine Forderung weiter gibt, weiss sie meistens genau, dass da irgendwas dampft...ansonsten bleibt die AG ihrer Inkassoverantwortung sehr treu. Aktuell hat mir eben ein Betroffener mitgeteilt, dass Nexnet ihm mit der Sperrung der 0190er-Rufnummer gedroht hat! Da wird der Witz schon zur Realität!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2002)

Die DTAG gibt diese Forderung nicht weiter: Sie ist nicht mehr dazu verpflichtet, das Inkasso für Hinz und Kunz und HanseNet zu übernehmen. Der Einfachheit halber, damit der Kunde nicht dutzende von Rechnungen bekommt und 10x im Monat an Hinz und Kunz überweisen muss, findet sich alles auf einer Rechnung. Einspruch bei der Telekom ist lediglich wichtig, damit die weiß, welchen Dienstleister auf der Rechnung ich nicht zu bezahlen gedenke. Warum, das interessiert dann auch gar nicht mehr, damit muss sich der jeweilige Dienstleister selbst auseinandersetzen.
Nummernsperrung: Ist doch genau das, was eigentlich in der 2. Nexnet-Mahnung steht, oder? Absichtlich etwas ungeschickt formuliert, aber versteht man es, kann man eigentlich nur drüber lachen...


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2002)

*Dritte Mahnung etc.*

Mahnungen 1 und 2 kommen von Nexnet, 3 und 4 kommen dann aber von SAF, einer 100% Tochter der DTAG (!!! - hier schließt sich der Kreis ?). Weiter bin ich noch nicht durch den Inkasso-Wirrwarr vorgedrungen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2002)

Was steht da drin???
Sieht so aus, dass Nexnet, wenn man nicht weiterkommt, die Forderung entweder ein weiteres Mal abtritt, oder SAF beauftragt. Ich wüsste gerne, was der Fall ist...


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2002)

*Mahnungen 3 und 4 (SAF)*

SAF bietet großzügig Begleichung der Forderung+Zinsen in kleinen monatlichen Raten an und droht mit Einleitung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens (nunmehr ohne weitere Vorwarnung).


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2002)

Poste doch bitte mal den ganzen Text. Verstehe ich es richtig, wäre das Mahnverfahren scheinbar die erste Gelegenheit dazu, sich zur Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung zu äußern und auch wirklich Gehör zu finden. Ist natürlich ätzend, wenn ein ums ander Mal von immer neuen Firmen dieselbe Forderung eingetrieben wird. Bevor etwas vom Gericht kommt, würde ich darauf nicht mal mehr eingehen. Sofern man Nexnet gegenüber bereits die Rechtmäßigkeit angezweifelt hat, erübrigt es sich ohnehin, nochmal und nochmal zu mahnen, egal von wem es denn nun kommt. Von daher finde ich es um so wichtiger, Nexnet mit einer Frist zur Stellungnahme zu zwingen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2002)

ei, da war ich doch nicht eingeloggt...


----------



## dialerfucker (27 April 2002)

> SAF - Servicegesellschaft für automatisierten Forderungseinzug ...
> ... Ein Partner aus gutem Hause. Die SAF ist eine 100%ige Tochtergesellschaft der
> Deutsche Telekom AG und wurde 1996 gegründet. Bis 2001 war die SAF als ...
> www.saf-inkasso.de/profil_daten.htm



Ähem, wer ist nun mit wem, oder darf ich sagen, sollte es möglich sein, schwer versehrte Herrschaften, dass es...???


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 April 2002)

http://www.saf-inkasso.de/profil_daten.htm


----------



## dialerfucker (28 April 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
...ja, ich hab es auch gegoogelt. Ich logg mich jetzt mal aus und geh ins Bett. Es ist zum Kotzen...sorry!  :evil:


----------



## dialerfucker (28 April 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
...nee, war nix mit schlafen... muss nochmal abladen:
imagine: Mainpean/Stardialer/Starweb gehen konkurswärts. Zunächst scheinbar erheiternd. Aber dann übernimmt SAF den Einzug der  ausstehenden Zahlungseingänge, da ja noch Forderungen der DTAG gegenüber der Firma bestanden. Das ist bei der Nexnet-etc.-Geschichte sicher so, TelDaFax ist z.B. auch Bestandteil der Sache, und da hat die Telekom jede Menge Aussenstände. Kurzum: es bestünde die Möglichkeit, hahaha, dass die Telekom auch irgendwann über SAF die Beiträge für Mainpean/Stardialer/Starweb einziehen will. So hat der integere Briefträger schon, obwohl er ja nicht den Inhalt und Preis der Sendungen kennt, vorgesorgt. Ein neues Puzzle-Teil im Spiel: SAF! 
Das Bild der DTG verändert sich zunehmend in das Bild Shivas: sieben Arme, viele Beine, ständig im Tanz...jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum die Regulierungsbehörde damit schwer zurechtkommt!


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2002)

*Mahnungen 3 und 4 (SAF)*

Hier also der Wortlaut der Mahnungen des von der nexnet GmbH beauftragten Inkassounternehmens SAF (DTAG Tochter):

[3. Mahnung]



> [Datum] SU-Nr. ...
> 
> Forderungssache nexnet GmbH
> 
> ...



[4. Mahnung]



> [Datum] SU-Nr. ...
> 
> Forderungssache nexnet GmbH
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2002)

Bei der nächsten Mahnung von NEXNET werde ich eine Frist setzen.
Einschreiben mit Rückschein versteht sich.

Den Einspruch TELEKOM und HANSENET habe ich postalisch gemacht nur bei NEXNET gestern per e-mail. 

Mal sehen was passiert, wenn ich denen eine Frist setze.

Danke, für Eure Ratschläge. Wenn man das alles liest, fühlt man sich auf jeden  Fall darin bestärkt, aufzuklären und nicht zu zahlen!


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2002)

Habe ich das jetzt alles richtig mitbekommen?

Also:

- Hansenet gibt die Forderung an Nexnet zur Mahnung
- Nexnet mahnt und kriegt kein Geld
- Nexnet gibt die Forderung an SAF zur Beitreibung
- SAF erweist sich als wenig freundliche, 100%ige Tochter der DTAG

Hab ich was vergessen oder stimmt das so?


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2002)

Marieta schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, für Eure Ratschläge. Wenn man das alles liest, fühlt man sich auf jeden  Fall darin bestärkt, aufzuklären und nicht zu zahlen!


Nichtsdestotrotz solltest Du über die Hinzuziehung eines Rechtsbeistands ernsthaft nachdenken!


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2002)

*Inkasso Nexnet --> SAF*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich das jetzt alles richtig mitbekommen?
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Präzisierung: Meine Beispiele bezogen sich nicht konkret auf Hansenet sondern auf einen anderen Anbieter (dtms) aus der Liste der Unternehmen, für die Nexnet das Inkasso durchführt, aber es wird wohl überall ähnlich laufen - die Abläufe sind weitgehend automatisiert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 April 2002)

Mir kommt das immer noch spanisch vor...

Was Nexnet da fabriziert ist nämlich erstaunlich unprofessionell:
Nexnet gelangt in den Besitz der Forderung durch Abtretung, was heißen würde, dass die ursprünglichen Gläubiger ausbezahlt werden. Ist wohl notwendig, da Nexnet gar keine Inkasso-Erlaubnis zu haben scheint, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Nexnet mahnt damit für sich und in eigenem Namen. Was dann mit den beiden Mahnungen passiert, ist umso seltsamer: Zwar ist von Verzug die Rede, wann aber dieser konkret eingetreten sein soll, weiss man bei Nexnet selbst nicht so genau und holt es auch gar nicht nach, diese Frage aus der Welt zu räumen.
SAF hat schließlich eine Inkasso-Erlaubnis. Das bedeutet, die SAF darf im eigenen Namen für einen Auftraggeber die Forderung eintreiben. Will sagen, dass potentieller Gläubiger immer noch Nexnet bleibt. Bei der SAF ist man immerhin so schlau, die Forderung an einen festen Zahlungstermin zu koppeln, um nachzuweisen, dass der Schuldner in Verzug gesetzt wurde. Ist wichtig für Rechtstreit oder gerichtliches Mahnverfahren.
Interessant finde ich, dass in der dritten Mahnung mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren "gedroht" wird. Auf diese Weise kann man zwar am schnellsten einen Gerichtstitel erwirken, allerdings würde das nur Sinn machen, wenn die Forderung wirklich unstreitig ist. Die folgende vierte Mahnung zeigt damit, dass man sich auch bei der SAF der Problematik durchaus bewusst ist.
Ich muss mich Heiko anschließen: Allerspätestens, wenn eine gerichtliche Aufforderung zum Sachverhalt Stellung zu nehmen ins Haus flattert, solltet Ihr Euch mit einem Rechtsbeistand darüber beraten. Die darf nicht ignoriert werden, sonst würdet Ihr Euren "Gläubigern" einen vollstreckbaren Titel in die Hände spielen. Dabei gilt für Euch logischerweise das Gleiche, wie für Eure Antragsgegner: Siegt Ihr vor Gericht, darf die Gegenseite Eure Auslagen mittragen.
@Marieta: Ich würde die zweite Mahnung nicht mehr abwarten, sondern sofort an Nexnet schreiben, da Du jetzt noch sicher sein kannst, dass die auch Inhaber der Forderung sind (Quittung für das Einschreiben schön abheften!!!). Den Schreiben der SAF darf man dann gelassen entgegensehen und abwarten, ob die wirklich einen Mahnbescheid beantragen wollen. Eventuell in einem Telefonat klären, dass man gegenwärtig trotz Aufforderung keinen Nachweis zur Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung erhalten hat und daher zwangsläufig auch in einem Mahnverfahren widersprechen wird. Dabei sollte man sich nicht einschüchtern lassen: Alle Nachteile, die für Euch aufgezählt werden könnten, gelten für die SAF genauso.
Zur Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung an sich: Grundsätzlich haben die gute Karten, die für wenige Sekunden Einwahl mehrfach mit zweistelligen Euro-Beträgen bedacht wurden. Da fällt es leichter, einen Nachweis zu erbringen, dass für dieses Geld in so kurzer Zeit unmöglich eine Leistung erbracht worden sein kann.
Was den Schriftverkehr mit Nexnet oder anderen Inkasso-Firmen betrifft, solltet Ihr im Gegenzug genauso handeln, wie die: Da die auf keine Vorwürfe eingehen wollen, solltet Ihr Eure auch ganz allgemein halten: Nicht drauf versteifen, dass es sich um eine Straftat handeln könnte, sondern allenfalls von einer Rechnungsstellung für eine Leistung schreiben, die weder erbracht, noch in Anspruch genommen wurde. Das hat den Vorteil, dass Ihr Euch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mit Eurem Anwalt eine bessere Strategie überlegen könnt.

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen

H


----------



## Simiane (28 April 2002)

*Ein weiteres Hansenet/Nexnet-Opfer unter vielen*

Hallo ihr Geschädigten,

auch ich bin eines der Hansenet-Nexnet-Opfer. Mein 16-jähriger Sohn hatte sich am 10. Januar beim Chatten unwußt unter der Nummer 0190 062968 eingewählt. Anschließend erfolgten innerhalb weniger Minuten 7 unerklärbare Einwahlen zu je 74,24 Euro inkl. Mwst.. Die kürzeste Online-Zeit betrug hierbei 1 Sekunde! Das technisch Unbegreiflichste: die kürzesten Einwahldistanzen zwischen zwei Einwahlen betrugen nur 3 Sekunden!!! Wie ist das überhaupt möglich? Obwohl ich die ganze Angelegenheit schon vor längerer Zeit einem Rechtsanwalt übergeben habe, habe ich inzwischen die 2. Mahnung der Firma Nexnet bekommen. Auskünfte bezüglich des Anbieters (Einwahlnummer) habe ich noch keine bekommen. Diese Ignoranz stinkt zum Himmel !!!

Gruss Simiane


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2002)

*Re: Ein weiteres Hansenet/Nexnet-Opfer unter vielen*



			
				Simiane schrieb:
			
		

> Die kürzeste Online-Zeit betrug hierbei 1 Sekunde! Das technisch Unbegreiflichste: die kürzesten Einwahldistanzen zwischen zwei Einwahlen betrugen nur 3 Sekunden!!! Wie ist das überhaupt möglich?


Zuerst einmal: dieser Einwahlabstand geht nur, wenn Ihr ISDN nutzt. Über ein Modem ist das nicht machbar.

2. Eine Berechnung von derart hohen Einwahlkosten sofort ist IMHO nicht seriös. Normalerweise wird der Betrag erst nach 15 - 30 Sekunden berechnet um die "Verwähler" außen vor zu lassen. Der Mieter der Nummer kann das aber entsprechend mit dem Betreiber der Nummer vereinbaren.
Hier sollte man vielleicht auch mal ansetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2002)

*hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare Nummern*

Klagen können wir Geschädigte nur, wenn Schaden entstanden ist, d.h. wenn bezahlt wurde, so ist die Aussage meines Anwalts, jedoch Anzeige erstatten.
Die Verbraucherzentralen sind sich anscheinen nicht einig über eine Vorgehensweise in dieser Angelegenheit, Amberg sagt keine Aussichten, ich erhielt von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern e.V. -Referat Verbraucherschutz- Petra v. Rhein-Szeppat die Auskunft Rechnungsbetrag zurückbuchen und Telekom den um die Hansenet-Forderung gekürzten Betrag zu überweisen.Weiter wörtlich: "Eine Vielzahl von Verbrauchern ist hier das Opfer von Betrügern geworden. Diese Forderung wird auch niemals eingeklagt, da die Telekom keinerlei rechtliche Schritte unternimmt und die Betrugsfirma eine Klage nicht riskiert."
Bis heute wurde anscheinen noch kein einziger Widerspruch von Hansenet bearbeitet, aber Nexnet ist mit den Mahnungen viel schneller. Auf dem Beiblatt, das Nexnet mit den Mahnungen verschickt, steht unter "Fragen Sie Nexnet" die Internetadresse, diese bescherte uns Anfang Februar zum 2. Mal eine Forderung von Hansenet. Da ich nach der 1. Forderung nicht wußte woher der geforderte Betrag von HanseNet stammte wählte ich den Teil aus der E-Mail von HanseNet an, um mehr über diese Firma zu erfahren. Auch die auf dem EV genannte Einwahlnummer (0190 062968)steht anscheinend nicht nur für eine Internetadresse (www.nexnet), sondern auch für sunny mouse here .com.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2002)

*Re: hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare Nummern*



			
				panda schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherzentralen sind sich anscheinen nicht einig über eine Vorgehensweise in dieser Angelegenheit, Amberg sagt keine Aussichten, ich erhielt von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern e.V. -Referat Verbraucherschutz- Petra v. Rhein-Szeppat die Auskunft Rechnungsbetrag zurückbuchen und Telekom den um die Hansenet-Forderung gekürzten Betrag zu überweisen.Weiter wörtlich: "Eine Vielzahl von Verbrauchern ist hier das Opfer von Betrügern geworden. Diese Forderung wird auch niemals eingeklagt, da die Telekom keinerlei rechtliche Schritte unternimmt und die Betrugsfirma eine Klage nicht riskiert."


Gerade die Verbraucherzentralen machen teilweise recht ungut von sich reden. Mir sind Fälle bekannt, da werden EUR 15,- für eine Beratung eingezogen, die dieses Begriffs nicht wert ist. Grundsätzlich ist mir die Rolle der Verbraucherschützer in dieser Sache nicht ganz klar. Mir jedenfalls erscheinen diese mit der Thematik überfordert...


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2002)

Die Verbraucherzentralen sind wirklich nicht sehr hilfreich in diesem Fall. Auf mein Schreiben, mit der Bitte um Hilfe, wurde bis heute nicht geantwortet.


Wie mir aus verschiedenen Zeitungsberichten bekannt ist, kauft ein Inkassounternehmen (NEXNET) dem Gläubiger (HANSENET) die Forderung zu geringen Konditionen ab und versucht diese dann zzgl. Kosten vom Schuldner (in diesem Fall wir als Geschädigte)einzutreiben. Das würde im Fall Hansenet bedeuten, dass wenn der ein oder andere Schuldner bezahlt, sind die Kosten, die nicht eingetrieben werden konnten durch die Ueberzahlung der anderen Geschädigten gedeckt. Weiters kommt ja dann noch die andere Inkasso ins Bild und kauft der NEXNET die zahlungsunwilligen Gläubiger (Geschädigten) ab usw.

Ich finde das alleine sollte für die Verbraucherzentrale Grund genug sein, eine Hotline für geschädigte Verbaucher einzurichten.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2002)

Ich gewinne langsam aber sicher den Eindruck, daß die Verbraucherzentralen
1. wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben
2. erst was unternehmen, wenn man die EUR für die Beratung abgedrückt hat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 April 2002)

@Marieta:

So ungefähr funktioniert das wohl. Seltsam, dass Nexnet selbst dann ein Inkasso-Unternehmen beauftragt, oder?
Ich denke, die Unternehmensstrategie von Nexnet sollte in einer anderen Richtung aufgehen: Die kaufen von einer größeren Zahl Dienstleister die Forderungen ein, bei denen es sich meist um Pfennigbeträge handeln sollte. Fast immer geht das ja auch glatt und der Kunde zahlt. Meistens wird ohnehin aus anderen Gründen eine Mahnung fällig, mangelnde Liquidität zum Beispiel. Ist es günstig, betrifft es einen Kunden, der gleich mehrere Forderungen, die durch Nexnet eingetrieben werden müssten, offenstehen hat und dann geht die Unternehmensstrategie auch auf. Die Rechtslage ist klar, für kleines Geld wird ein Gerichtstitel für ursprünglich mehrere Forderungen erwirkt. Die HanseNet-Nummern scheinen da wie ein Frosch, der gerade im Halse stecken bleibt. Die SAF schließlich ist ein echtes Inkasso-Unternehmen. Die werden lediglich beauftragt und haben dann, obwohl Nexnet Schuldner bleibt, die Wahl der Mittel. Ich habe auch erst vermutet, dass die Forderung einfach weiterverkauft wird und so der "Kunde" mit horrenden Forderungen und Bearbeitungsgebühren eingeschüchtert wird, aber das kann gar nicht legitim sein: Was nützt eine Unzahl Mahnungen, auf die immer wieder eine Bearbeitungsgebühr aufgeschlagen wird, wenn seit der ersten Mahnung bereits deutlich ist, warum der "Kunde" nicht zahlt und dass eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung unausweichlich ist? Liegt der Sachverhalt so, dass die Hansenet-Geschädigten nach der ersten Mahnung durch Nexnet unmissverständlich ihre Rechtsposition klarstellen, erübrigt sich jede weitere Mahn- und Folgegebühr und selbst im Falle eines Unterliegens vor Gericht könnte es sein, dass die Folgegebühren nicht mehr gezahlt werden müssen. - Letzteres kann ich im Moment allerdings nicht rechtlich fundieren.


----------



## dialerfucker (29 April 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
... es gibt bereits ein Urteil über die Sache mit den mehreren Einwahlen innerhalb kürzester Zeit, muss es nur noch rauskramen... denke, dass Du mit den guten Karten für diese Betroffenen in jedem Fall richtig liegst!


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2002)

Grüsse euch alle!

Also wies aussieht, giebt es ja mehr geschädigte als gedacht mit der Nummer 01900629868 !!!
Ich hoffe, ihr habt euch auch schon alle beschwert und beantragt, diese Nummer sperren zu lassen! Denn das macht das klagen später erheblich leichter, wenn die betroffene Nummer bereits nicht mehr existiert, also eigentlich gar kein Rechtsgrund mehr vorhanden ist.
Beschwerde-Nummer: 030/ 22480500

Die Idee mit dem Zusammenschliessen aller Betroffenen in Punkto Rechtsbeistand finde ich gut. Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei! (höre weiteres von euch?)

Auch ich werde nun schnell noch, bevor die zweite Mahnung von NexNet kommt einen Rechtsbeistand einschalten und wahrscheinlich NexNet zu einer Stellungnahme mit Befristung auffordern!

Diesen (verzeiht) " Arschlöchern" muss auf jeden Fall gründlich das Handwerk gelegt werden!
Frage an Panda: was ist auf der genannten Homepage genau? - weil ausprobieren werde ich es lieber nicht mehr!
Ist das die liebevolle Aufforderung aus dem chat, diese folgenschwere  Seite zu besuchen???
Freue mich über jede Art von Hilfe und Auskunft gerade im Fall NUMMER 0190062968.

Danke Euch,
und weiter allen viel viel Glück und Kraft!!!

Mfg Max      [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2002)

:roll: Hallo, auch ich bin in die Falle geraten. HanseNet fordert 900,--E  plus 133,--E Internetgebühr. Wir haben Einspruch bei HanseNet und Telekom eingelegt. Von Telekom kam eine Mahnung, aber nur für die Internetgebühr, sonst haben wir noch nichts gehört.

Gruß Heikeline


----------



## floh (1 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare 0190 - Nummern*

Hallo Max, 

es ging auf dieser Seite schon um Inkasso, kein weiteres sich einblendendes Fenster oder sonst etwas, das irgendwelche Kosten verursachen würde.
Nur sind die als Inkasso nicht gerade empfehlenswert, wenn nur das anklicken dann für 18sec. 75Euro kostet.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2002)

hallo, 
wurde auch durch einen dialer gelinkt. das teil hat sich ohne vorwarnung 2mal eingewählt und hansenet forderte dann für 2 mal 36 sek jeweils 43 Euro. also insgesamt 86 euro. ich habe bei der telekom beantragt, den betrag nicht abbuchen zu lassen. dann habe ich an hansenet geschrieben, dass ich den betrag nicht zahlen werde.
die polizei war sehr kooperativ und hat meine anzeige entgegengenommen. heute kam dann von nexnet der brief, dass ich nun 99 euro zahlen muss. anbei lag auch so ein toller wisch: nexnet deckt computerbetrug mit 0190 dialern auf. echt lachhaft. ich werde den brief auch wieder zur polizei bringen und sowohl an hansenet, als auch an nexnet schreiben, dass ich noch immer nicht gewillt bin den betrag zu zahlen. zumal hansenet es nicht fertig gebracht hat, auf meinen 1. brief zu antworten.  
die nummer, die soviel kostet: 01900 62964


----------



## Heiko (4 Mai 2002)

Kannst Du mir den "tollen Brief" bitte mal zukommen lassen?

Evtl. per Fax: 0971/99159


----------



## dialerfucker (4 Mai 2002)

@[email protected];


> Liegt das Entgelt für die Einwahl über etwa 6 Euro pro Minute, ist von einem sittenwidrigen, wucherischen und daher nichtigen Rechtsgeschäft auszugehen.


Auszug aus den aktuellen Informationen einer Kanzlei, die sich u.a. damit beschäftigt. Bedingung ist selbstredend wieder die Vorlage von Beweisen. (Daten, Festplatte, etc...)
Aber immerhin...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2002)

Ich habe zur 1 Mahnung einen Wiederspruch bei Nexnet eingelegt, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein und bei Aufrechterhaltung der Mahnung um eine schriftl. Stellungnahme gebeten und eine Frist gesetzt.
Bin mal gespannt, denke das keine Reaktion erfolgen wird. Heute ist mir die 2 Mahnung ins Haus geflattert, wie auch hier schon mit dem bekannten standart Text.
Dank der ganzen Beiträge hier, habe ich diese Mahnung mit einem lächeln geöffnet.
Habe noch keinen Anwalt eingeschaltet, sollte ich das besser tuhn ??


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2002)

ist da mahnung nach dem zugang des einschreibens rausgegangen?
was steht denn auf dem rückschein als empfangsdatum und wann ist die 2. mahnung ausgestellt worden?
ist nicht wirklich wichtig, dient nur dem besseren verständnis...


----------



## floh (5 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare Nummern*

Hallo Maja,

wir haben den Anwalt bereits mit der 1.Forderung von Hansenet im Januar eingeschaltet. Rechtsschutz hat zugestimmt ohne weitere Fragen. Da diese Angelegenheit sehr undurchsichtig ist, den eigentlichen Anbieter seiner angewählten Nummer kennt niemand, natürlich aus "Datenschutzgründen"  , haben wir diesen Weg sofort genommen. Ein Anwalt ist über die Gesetzeslage doch besser informiert als wir.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2002)

Mich hast mit 1200,- € erwischt. Ich frag mich wann da endlich etwas gegen gemacht wird, aber anscheinend verdienen ja alle kräftig daran.
Hab auch von der Firma NexNet eine Mahnung erhalten.
Suche noch eine Klagegemeinschaft bei denen ich mich einklinken kann.
Diese Leute machen den E-Commerce kaputt - das kann ja wohl nicht im Interesse der Wirtschaft sein, oder etwa doch???


----------



## floh (9 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare 01900 Nummer*

@Matzinger,

da Du von Nexnet eine Mahnung erhalten hast, hast Du ebenso wie viele hier, nicht bezahlt. Dir ist somit kein Schaden entstanden, kannst Du nicht klagen. Weshalb Geld für eine Klage ausgeben, sollen die doch klagen, die wollen Geld. Der Weg von Mahnung bis Gericht dauert seine Zeit: Mahnungen, Mahnbescheid (Widerspruch muß innerhalb 14Tg. eingereicht werden), Gericht. Ich habe mit unserem "kleinen" Betrag von 2x75Euro gleich den Anwalt eingeschaltet. Denn in 2Min. bzw. 18 Sek. für nichts zu bezahlen sehe ich absolut nicht ein. Mit Rechtsschutz war das kein Problem. Aber da gegen Hansenet/Nexnet haufenweise Widersprüche und es gegen die Strafanzeigen massenhaft laufen, sehe ich die Sache im allgemeinen sehr positiv. Denn es lief im Grunde immer nach dem gleichen Schema ab, höhere Kosten, aber kein Hinweis oder wenn es zu spät war.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> ist da mahnung nach dem zugang des einschreibens rausgegangen?
> was steht denn auf dem rückschein als empfangsdatum und wann ist die 2. mahnung ausgestellt worden?
> ist nicht wirklich wichtig, dient nur dem besseren verständnis...



ja die mahnung ist nach dem zugang des einschreibens rausgegangen. 
die 2 mahnung ist 3 tage vor dem empfangsdatum des rückscheins rausgegangen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2002)

Hi Floh,

leider bin ich nicht im rechtschutz, deswegen habe ich noch gezögert.
denn dann wird mich das ganze wohl was kosten ( wieviel weiß ich nicht ) ? ist es das wert, den einschreibenkosten, anwaltskosten...... oder sollte ich lieber warten was aus der ganzen sache wird!?


----------



## floh (9 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare 01900 Nummern*

Hallo Maja, 

schau mal auf die Seite www.dialerundrecht.de, Interview: Von Inkassounternehmen nicht beeindrucken lassen. Dort ist auch die Rede über Anwaltskosten. Auch die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg scheint auf der Seite der User zu stehen. Mein Anwalt sieht die Angelegenheit übrigens sehr positiv und bei einer Einwahl in diesem Jahr tritt das neue Fernabsatzgesetz in Kraft. 
Auch die Seite www.polizei.bayern.de/ppmuc/schutz/text10.htm ist informativ.


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2002)

Fernabsatzgesetz?


> § 3
> Widerrufsrecht,
> Rückgaberecht
> 
> ...


Das klingt für mich nach dem Anscheinsbeweis bei Mehrwertnummern.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare 01900 Nummern*

:cry: Sorry, 
der Ausdruck "Fernabsatzgesetz" nicht ganz richtig.
Fernabsatzverträge müsste aber stimmen.
Aus "PC-Welt: Betroffene Unternehmen gehen in Revision:
Die Gerichte stützen sich bei ihrer Entscheidung unter anderem auf die seit 01.Januar02 geltenden neuen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Nach Paragraph 312ff.BGB müssen Unternehmen die im Internet Handel treiben, Verbraucher bereits bei der Produktwerbung ausführlich über die entstehenden Kosten und die Vertragsbestimmungen informieren.

Danke Heiko, was falsches möchte ich nicht schreiben.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2002)

*gast*

Hallo,
ich habe bisher 2 Mahnungen von Nexnet bekommen. Wie ich hier gelesen habe, kommen die Mahnungen 3 und 4 von SAF. Mich würde interessieren, wie es danach weitergeht. Hat schon jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?


----------



## sascha (11 Mai 2002)

@schitiger

bis dato hat in sachen hansenet offenbar noch kein geschädigter einen mahnbescheid bekommen...

cu,

sascha


----------



## floh (12 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare 01900 Nummern*

:cry: Sorry, 
Fernabsatzverträge heißt es. 

Aus pc-welt: Betroffene Unternehmen gehen in Revision
"Die Gerichte stützen sich bei ihrer Entscheidung unter anderem auf die seit 01.01.02 geltenden neuen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. nach Paragraph 312b ff. BGB müssen Unternehmen, die im Internet Handel treiben, Verbraucher bereits bei der Produktwerbung ausführlich über die entstehenden Kosten und die Vertragsbestimmungen informieren."

Danke Heiko, denn falsch soll es nicht sein was ich schreibe.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2002)

hallo, bin sichtlich erleichtert nicht alleine einer 600,- € Forderung gegenüberzustehen. schon mal vielen dank an alle.
bin derzeit auf dem stand der ersten mahnung der nexnet gmbh. sehe der zweiten allerdings jetzt deutlich gelassener entgegen!
die rechnung der dtag erhielt ich im märz, darauf hin habe ich ihnen die einzugsermächtigung entzogen und die rechnung ohne den betrag der hansenet überwiesen. der hansenet habe ich dann direkt schriftlich mitgeteilt, daß ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen. leider nicht per einschreiben. von der hansenet kam keine reaktion, dafür vor 6 tagen die mahnung.
ich habe der nexnet gmbh daraufhin folgende e-mail geschickt:


Kundennummer: ........
Ihre Mahnung vom 08.05.02


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bin einigermaßen überrascht von Ihnen eine Mahnung über € 600,00 zu erhalten. 

Es erschließt sich mir nicht, warum ich für eine Verbindungsdauer von einmal 25 Sekunden und einmal von 2 Minuten und 21 Sekunden jeweils € 300,00 (!!!) bezahlen soll! Auch aus der entsprechenden Internet-Seite ging dies nicht hervor. Dies ist in meinen Augen -mit Verlaub- glatter Betrug. 

Entsprechendes habe ich der HanseNet Telekommunikation bereits in einem Schreiben Mitte März mitgeteilt. Bis zu Ihrer Mahnung erhielt ich von der HanseNet keinerlei Reaktion.

Ich würde Sie bitten mir mitzuteilen, woher sich dieser horrende Betrag rechtfertigt und was bitte mich verpflichten soll, ihn zu bezahlen?


Hochachtungsvoll
....


Habe jetzt zwei Fragen an Euch:
Frage 1: Hat irgendjemand schon mal eine reaktion der nexnet gmbh auf eine e-mail erhalten??

Frage 2: Sollte ich diesen text noch einmal per einschreiben an die nexnet gmbh schicken??

gruss
h.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Mai 2002)

du würdest weder von hanse-, noch von nexnet irgendeine reaktion erhalten. inzwischen schaut es wohl so aus, dass niemand in diesem thread neben einer androhung zur gerichtlichen auseinandersetzung mehr erhalten hat, als mahnungen.
 du darfst dich natürlich jetzt auch fragen, wie man in 2 minuten und 46 sekunden so ein dickes rohr aufmachen kann, dass tatsächlich für 600 euro dienstleistungen fliessen können. bei nexnet kennt man die antwort darauf auch schon länger und deswegen probiert man´s mit einer reihe mahnungen.
die mahnungen solltest du aber trotzdem erst mal aufheben. eine anzeige wäre nicht schlecht (mit verlaub: das *ist* betrug, da muss man nicht noch höflich sein), allerdings sind die erfahrungen hier wohl unterschiedlich. kommt tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid zustande, solltest du allerdings diesen zu deinem anwalt tragen, dann bliebe noch zeit genug, angemessen zu reagieren.
und bitte: melde dich nochmal hier, wenn dir tatsächlich ein mahnbescheid ins haus flattert. wir wüssten gerne, ob es irgendjemanden gibt, bei dem hanse-, nexnet oder saf tatsächlich den rechtsweg so weit beschritten haben...


----------



## floh (14 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare 01900 Nummer*

@Hank
würde den Widerspruch per Einschreiben oder Einschreiben mit Rückschein abschicken. Dann hast Du etwas sicheres in der Hand. Mit Rückschein erhältst Du sogar das Zustell-Datum. Kostet zwar mehr, als per e-mail, aber der Beweis ist handfest und gerichtsfest.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2002)

vielen dank für die tips.
werde meinen wiederspruch nochmal schriftlich fixieren und per einschreiben an nexnet schicken.
sobald ich wieder was höre/zugeschickt bekomme werde ich das hier veröffentlichen, wobei ich denke es wird alles erstmal den hier bereits beschriebenen weg gehen (nexnets 2. mahnung, 3 u. 4 von saf!)..


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2002)

Marieta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute von der Firma NEXNET eine Mahnung zugestellt bekommen. Auf der Rechnung der Telekom war die Firma Hansenet aufgetaucht-darunter die E-mail Adresse von NexNet. Die Telefonnummer und die E-Mail Adresse von HANSENET ist nicht rauszubekommen Die Firma fordert den Betrag von der Firma Hansenet ein!
> Habe Einspruch bei Hansenet eingelegt und bei der Telekom Meldung gemacht. Weiters werde ich die Verbraucherzentrale einschalten.
> Die Forderung beträgt 75,01 Euro.




Hallo
Bei mir ist das genau das gleiche Nex-Net verlangt von mir 300€ .Angeblich habe ich einen Service von Hanse -Net genutzt.
Habe nun eine Frist bekommen in der ich zahlen soll, ansonsten wird das Gericht eingeschaltet.
Werde jetzt auch einen Anwalt einschalten müssen,da Nex-net keine Telefonanrufe annimmt und auf mails nicht reagiert.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2002)

Mir ist das gleiche passiert. HanseNet will 900.-E von mir. Ich habe sofort Einspruch erhoben bei der Telekom und bei HanseNet. Von HanseNet kam keine Reaktion, dafür kam von NexNet eine Mahnung. Ich habe jetzt auch an Nexnet geschrieben. Bin auf die Reaktion gespannt.


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2002)

Mails und Anrufe sind für eventuelle Streitfälle denkbar ungeeignet weil schlecht beweisbar.
Tut Euch einen Gefallen: produziert Papier. Und zwar nachweisbar. Also am besten Einschreiben mit Rückschein.
Sonst seid Ihr später bei der Beweiswürdigung auf das Wohlwollen des Richters angewiesen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2002)

Hi
So wie es aussieht macht keine der Firm rund um Nex-Net richitg ernst.
Werde nun aber doch mal nen Anwalt beauftragen der sich da mal drum Kümmert. 
Werde mich melden wenn ich weiß wie es ausgegangen ist.
Nochmal danke an alle für die Beiträge ohne diese Seite hätte ich wohl aus Angst vorm Gericht bezahlt.
cu


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Mai 2002)

vielleicht wäre für die leute, die bereits einen rechtsbeistand haben, auch folgendes interessant:
 primär denke ich an die, die nur relativ kleine beträge für ganz kurze einwahlzeiten in rechnung gestellt bekommen haben, denn da sollte die rechtslage klar sein.
ihr könntet den spieß umdrehen indem ihr die rechnungsbeträge bezahlt. auf diese weise macht ihr euch zum geschädigten, könntet nexnet eine frist setzen und dann die gezahlten gebühren mitsamt anwaltskosten per mahnbescheid zurückfordern.
vielleicht sollte man das mal mit dem jeweiligen rechtsbeistand erörtern, weil es tatsächlich die billigste variante sein könnte...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet rührt sich - über 2 Monate nach erster Beschwerde !*

Über 2 Monate, nachdem ich Hansenet per Einschreiben mit Rückschein aufgefordert habe, Stellung zu nehmen (300 €-Forderung) UND 2 Mahnschreiben von Nexnet (die 2.Mahnung kam vorgestern), kam heute ein Schreiben von Hansenet !
Inhalt:
"die Beschwerde bzgl. einer Hansenet-Rechnungsposition in Ihrer Telefonrechnung von der DTAG haben wir erhalten. Ggfs. haben Sie auch schon ein anderes Infoschreiben aus unserem Haus erhalten. Nachfolgend möchten wir Ihnen das Auftreten dieser Rechnungsposition erläutern und den allgemeinen Ablauf für die Erbringung der Dienstleistung 0190-0 darstellen. Außerdem werden wir ihnen Ansprechpartner nennen, mit denen Sie bei Bedarf weitere Schritte abschließend klären können.
Neben normalen Call-by-Call-Gesprächen werden auch 0190-0-Verbindungen grundsätzlich über die Rechnung der DTAG abgerechnet. Genutzt werden 0190-0 Nummern u.a für die in den Medien zur Zeit häufig angeführten Internet-Dialer. Die Diensteanbieter der 0190-0-Inhalte werden u.a über Hansenet an das öffentliche Telefonnetz angeschaltet. Hierbei übernimmt Hansenet nur die Vermittlung der Gespräche, die Inhalte werden von den Diensteanbietern bereitgestellt.
Der Diensteanbieter kann bei 0190-0 selbst bestimmen, welchen Preis der Nutzer für die angebotene Dienstleistung zu entrichten hat. Die Entgelte können z.T. deutlich über den bekannten Telefontarifen liegen, müssen dem Nutzer aber immer vorab per Ansage oder Informationstext aufgezeigt werden. Hansenet verpflichtet vertraglich alle Diensteanbieter, deren 0190-Rufnummern über Hansenet vermittelt werden, zur Einhaltung des sog. FST-Kodex,  dessen Ziel die Wahrung der Verbraucherinteressen ist.
Die Abrechnung der Dienstleistung erfolgt im Namen des Netzbetreibers, in diesem Fall Hansenet. Hansenet leitet die Zahlungen an die jeweiligen Diensteanbieter weiter. Für das eigentliche Inkasso und das Mahnwesen hat Hansenet das Unternehmen Nexnet GmbH beauftragt, mit welchem sie ggfs. auch schon Kontakt hatten.
Um Ihnen bei Fragen und Beschwerden zur Rechnung und zum Mahnverfahren schnell und abschließend Auskunft geben zu können, haben wir das Unternehmen Nexnet GmbH beauftragt, in diesen Fällen als zentraler und kompetenter Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung zu stehen. Die Nexnet GmbH wird den sachverhalt prüfen und nach Möglichkeit eine kulante Lösung finden. alle uns vorliegenden Unterlagen werden wir schnellstmöglich an Nexnet weiterleiten. Die Nexnet GmbH wird sich dann innerhalb der nächsten Wochen mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen. Bitte haben Sie nocht etwas Geduld.Für weitere Rückfragen bzgl. der Rechnung wenden Sie sich künftig bitte an: Nexnet GmbH  Am Borsigturm 12  13507 Berlin
Für den Fall, dass Sie aus technischen Gründen schon Mahnschreiben erhalten haben, bitten wir Sie darum, schnellstmöglich Kontakt mit dem Unternehmen Nexnet GmbH aufzunehmen, damit nach Klärung des Sachverhalts das Mahnverfahren in beiderseitigem Interesse abgeschlossen werden kann.
Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen geholfen zu haben. MfG"

Was meint Ihr dazu ? Ich halte den Brief für eine ziemliche Frechheit: erst 2 Monate warten lassen, Mahnungen schreiben (lassen), auf Briefe (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) nicht reagieren (weder Hansenet noch Nexnet) und dann dies !
Anmerkungen zum Brief:  
Ich denke, Hansenet hat die frei tarifierbaren Nummern gestoppt ?Oder doch nicht ? Oder seit wann mit Verpflichtung ?
Wo sind die versprochenen Ansprechpartner? Nexnet ? Schon mal besser gelacht - Nexnet hat offenbar viel zu tun oder die Telekomrechnung nicht bezahlt, jedenfalls ist die Telefon- bzw. Faxnummer ständig besetzt !! (soviel zum "schnellstmöglich Kontakt aufnehmen ")
Nexnet "zentraler und kompetenter Ansprechpartner" ? Na danke- null Reaktion und 2 Mahnungen ! ... :roll:  :evil: 
Geduld ?  Hat sich schon erlegt, habe diese Woche rechtsanwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch genommen !

Übrigens: Die 1. Mahnung von Nexnet (Briefdatum 03.05.02) erhielt ich am 04.05.02 (Samstag). Die 2. Mahnung kam am 16.05.02 (Briefdatum 15.05.02) Darin wird erwähnt, daß Zahlungseingänge bis 06.05.02 (Montag !!) berücksichtigt wurden.  Noch Fragen ?  :roll:  :bigcry: [/b]


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2002)

Hallo,

nachdem ich noch mal so die Foren durchforstet habe, glaube ich daß Hansenet/Nexnet auf Zeit spielen und die Abgezockten unter psychologischen Terror (Nervenkrieg)  setzen wollen, in der wahrscheinlich berechtigten Hoffnung, daß viele den Mut  verlieren und bezahlen.
Eine Forderung kann erst dann wirklich durchgesetzt werden, wenn vor einem odentlichen Gericht ein Titel  erwirkt wird. Diese Auseinandersetzung vor einem Gericht fürchten aber diese Leute wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. 

Die Mahnungen sollte man gelassen abheften und erst dann aktiv werden (mit Einspruch) wenn ein tatsächlicher Zahlungsbefehl eines Gerichts vorliegt.

Dies ist jedenfalls die Aussage eines befreundeten Anwalts.

Technofreak


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Mai 2002)

> Hansenet verpflichtet vertraglich alle Diensteanbieter, deren 0190-Rufnummern über Hansenet vermittelt werden, zur Einhaltung des sog. FST-Kodex, dessen Ziel die Wahrung der Verbraucherinteressen ist.



wow...
und was gibt´s, wenn nicht? 2x mit dem Wattebausch?
wer kontrolliert´s und wo kann ich mich beschweren???
haha...

andererseits:
wie nett, dass die sich überhaupt melden, ich glaube allerdings immer noch, dass nexnet gar nicht beauftragt wird. die kaufen hansenet den anspruch einfach ab. sonst wäre es schlicht eine frechheit, wenn ein inkasso-unternehmen ein inkasso-unternehmen beauftragt, das dann wieder ein inkasso-unternehmen beauftragt... wie war das bei hot shots? ...die männer zu holen, die geschickt wurden, die männer zu holen...

@technofreak:
ist so wohl richtig, deswegen würde ich entweder auf einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid warten oder selbst einen gegen nexnet anstreben. dann hat man nämlich tatsächlich einen echten und auch kompetenten ansprechpartner, weil das gericht erst beide standpunkte prüfen muss und beide parteien zwangsläufig zur stellungnahme auffordert. von daher sollte niemanden interessieren, zu welchem schluss hanse-, nexnet oder sonstwer kommen...



 :laber:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Mai 2002)

je länger ich draufschaue, desto deutlicher ist eigentlich, was als nächstes kommen muss:
nach standardschreiben a von hansenet folgt dann standardschreiben b von nexnet, etwa in der art:

*
...Bezugnehmend auf die uns vorliegenden Unterlagen der Hansenet GmbH und nach nochmaliger Überprüfung des Sachverhaltes sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Rechtmässigkeit unserer Forderung außer Frage steht...*

und wahrscheinlich wird dafür nochmal ordentlich "bearbeitungsgebühr" aufgeschlagen...

wie gesagt: nicht mürbe machen lassen...




 :bash:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2002)

"mein" neuester stand zu Hansenet/nexnet
aufgrund der ersten nexnet mahnung habe ich sofort per einschreiben widersprochen und um eine antwort binnen dem 17.5. gebeten..
dies am 6.5. am 10.5. ist die 2. mahnung ausgestellt worden!
witzig fand ich, dass die erste mahnung vo nexnet GmbH-Postfach 260273-13412 Berlin (also daher wo ich auch mein einschreiben hingeschickt hab) die 2. kam von NEXNET GMBh-postfach 13 10 55-13631 berlin.
na ja...die herrschaften haben wohl verschiedene postfächer.....letztendlich müssen die mahnungen ja auch ausseinander gehalten werden!

habe dann noch einmal das ganze per fax sowohl an die deutsche telekom als auch an nexnet und hansenet geschickt.
mit der ersten mahnung wird ja gedroht, dass die 0190er nummern gesperrt werden. die zweite weist darauf hin, dass man den telefonzugang sperren wird.
promt am 17., um 18.45(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!).... hat mich eine frau andrea knote von nexnet angerufen...."die mahnung ist erstmal bis ende mai gesperrt....wir haben ja zu viele fälle zu bearbeiten!!!!"
es sollte nur eine zwischeninfo sein.
um ehrlich zu sein zweifel ich jetzt ganz gewaltig an der seriösität der firma nexnet. verba volant, scripta manent!
normalerweise ist es üblich in solchen verfahren schriftlich vor zu gehen!!!!
ich bin fast auch technofreaks meinung, die versuchen noch zu retten was noch zu retten ist!

liebe grüsse, eure coco


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Mai 2002)

:lol: 


die scheinen ja hoffnungslos in ihrer bürokratie gefangen...



> Gleichzeitig weisen wir Sie daraufhin, dass die von Ihnen benutzten Anbieter der Telefondienstleistungen gemäß §19 der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) das Recht haben, Ihnen den Zugang zu Ihrem angebotenen Telefondienstleistungen solange zu sperren, bis Sie die offenen Forderungen bezahlt haben.




den telefonanschluss können die gar nicht sperren lassen, da muss schon ein wenig mehr passieren. vor allem anderen müsste die rechtmäßigkeit der forderung außer frage stehen. wenn es sich allerdings um den standardtext, handelt, dann weist man auf die möglichkeit hin, dich vom tollen angebot von hansenet auszuschließen. bitte, bitte, bitte...

seriös?
die sind schlicht überfordert! da häufen sich "sonderfälle", auf die man gar nicht eingestellt war, weil man doch eigentlich nur mit den unstrittigen pfennig-forderungen der anbieter den reibach machen wollte.
in einer pressemeldung auf der nexnet-homepage steht: "kleinvieh macht auch mist." - und was für welchen...


 :roll:


----------



## technofreak (19 Mai 2002)

wenn man sich den Text des Zitats genau durchliest, wird dort ja nicht gesagt, daß der Telefonanschluß
 (DTAG oder anderer Provider)  gesperrt werden kann, sondern der Telefondienstanbieter! Das ist 
aber bei diesen Forderungen ja nicht der Provider, sondern eine  Firma  xyz  in jwd vertreten durch Nexnet! 
 Das einzige das ich daraus entnehmen kann, ist das man die "Dienste" der Firma xyz gesperrt bekommt!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2002)

*Geschädigten Liste*

Hallo Heiko,

die Idee mit einem eigenen Forum nur für Geschädigte finde ich klasse.

Wir brauchen aber auch eine Liste mit Namen und Summen, damit man
vor gericht auch mal klar zeigen kann das man kein Einzelfall mehr ist.

und damit wir mal einen Überblick bekommen um wieviele Geschädigte es hier eigentlich schon geht.

Außerdem sollten wir die Medien (Fernsehen) dringend bitten sich diesem Thema agressiv anzunehmen.

Wilfried


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2002)

Sagt, was Ihr braucht/wollt - ich versuche Euch das dann zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Ob das ein Forum, eine Mailingliste oder schlicht die Öffentlichkeit ist...


----------



## sascha (21 Mai 2002)

nachdem im forum von dialerschutz.de die beiden threads zu hansenet und nexnet auch schon über 5500 views haben, wäre eine etwas größer angelegte aktion zum thema tatsächlich überlegenswert.

interessant für alle geschädigten: nexnet verschickt derzeit (nach der zweiten mahnung und erfolgtem einspruch) briefe an betroffene, in denen in dieser angelegenheit eine "sonderaktion" versprochen wird. wörtlich heisst es:

"wir haben Ihre Anfrage bezüglich der HanseNet-Rechnungsposition erhalten.
Die NEXNET GmbH wird im Auftrag der HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH die Bearbeitung Ihrer Reklamation im Rahmen einer Sonderaktion übernehmen.
Nach eingehender rechtlicher Prüfung erhalten Sie bis voraussichtlich Ende Mai 2002 eine Antwort. Bis zur abschließenden Bearbeitung des Vorgangs wird das Mahnverfahren selbstverständlich ausgesetzt.
Wir bitten Sie um noch etwas Geduld und werden in dieser Sache wieder unaufgefordert auf Sie zukommen." 

also immer fleissig einspruch einlegen...

cu,

sascha


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Mai 2002)

Es wird den Nexnet-Leuten doch nicht etwa langsam kühl an den Füssen???


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Mai 2002)

> Die NEXNET GmbH wird im Auftrag der HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH die Bearbeitung Ihrer Reklamation im Rahmen einer Sonderaktion übernehmen.



besonders diesen satz habe ich in mein herz geschlossen.
was soll das denn heißen? normalerweise beschäftigen wir uns ja gar nicht mit so einem unsinn wie reklamationen, aber ausnahmsweise und nur für sie machen wir unsere arbeit??? fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass man an einer "endlösung" arbeitet...
muss man nicht verstehen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2002)

Hallo uns geht es ähnlich wir haben 1400 € inkl Steuer nur keiner konnte uns sagen wo für . Wir haben auch einen Anwalt eingeschaltet . 

Gruss Matthias 
eMail: [email protected]



Ich glaube ich habe den Vogel abgeschossen!!
Bei vier Verbindungen, wobei  sich der Dailer automatisch eingewählt hat und die Verbindungen von mir aber sofort beim Bemerken unterbrochen wurden, (Besitze ein analoges Modem) ist eine Rechnung von 1270,- € zusammengekommen. Die Einwahlzeit der vier Verbindungen betrugen 73 sec. ???
Habe Einspruch bei HanseNet eingelent und einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet.[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2002)

Die Firma NexNet droht mit der Sperrung der 190er Nummern und mit der Sperrung der Telefonleitung. Die Telekom sagte mir telefonisch, dass eine Sperrung der Telekom-Leitung durch die NexNet oder Hansenet überhaupt nicht möglich ist und da ich meine reguläre Telefonrechnung bezahle auch gar nicht zur Diskussion steht "Sperrung ja oder nein"! 

Also im Klartext: Nur Panikmache, damit man gegebenenfalls bezahlt.


----------



## dialerfucker (22 Mai 2002)

...das mit der Sperrung der 0190er ist sogar ein Dankesschreiben an Nexnet wert!  (Porto zahlt Empfänger!)
Die Drohung, die Rufnummer komplett sperren zu lassen, ist dreist, weil von Nexnet nicht durchführbar, lässt aber den Verdacht aufkommen, dass da jemand mit allen Tricks versucht, an die Kohle zu kommen, bevor es gar nix gibt!  8)


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2002)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Drohung, die Rufnummer komplett sperren zu lassen, ist dreist, weil von Nexnet nicht durchführbar, lässt aber den Verdacht aufkommen, dass da jemand mit allen Tricks versucht, an die Kohle zu kommen, bevor es gar nix gibt!  8)


Diese Drohung läßt sogar den Anfangsverdacht einer (zumindest versuchten) Nötigung entstehen.
Ich darf zwar mit legalen Mitteln drohen ("Ich zeig Dich an, wenn..."), aber nicht mit Mitteln, die mir überhaupt nicht rechtens zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2002)

*Hansenet-Nexnet*

:argue: 
Auch ich bin mit 300 Euros u. zwei Nexnetmahnungen dabei. Habe aber keine Ahnung welche Nummer ich (bzw. der PC ) angewählt haben soll und für welche Zeit.
Anzeige wegen Betrugs habe ich bei der Kripo gestellt,aber die kommen auch nicht groß weiter. 
Der Pc wurde leider kurze Zeit nach dem angeblichen Einwahltermin neu eingerichtet, also leider nichts mit Beweissicherung.
Gibt es im Raum HN ev. weitere Personen die betroffen sind ?
Ein eigenes Forumteil mit Angaben, Tabellen Mailadressen der Betroffenen usw. einzurichten könnte recht hilfreich sein für die weitere Vorgehensweise gegen diese Abzocker. Ich würde sehr gerne mitmachen.
Ich denke auch daß viele Betroffene von diesem Forum keine Ahnung haben. Wie könnte man diese Leute informieren ?
Ich werde jedenfalls  diese Thematik in anderen Foren mal (mit Adresse ) verbreiten.
Gruß Thommy


----------



## Tonguru (24 Mai 2002)

Bin eben während meiner Expedition durchs Internet auf folgendes, erschreckende Urteil zum Thema Dialer gestoßen:

"Für den Vertragspartner eines Computerbenutzers stellt sich die Schaltung einer Verbindung regelmäßig als vom Anschlussinhaber gebilligt dar. Das ergibt sich daraus, dass jeder Computerbenutzer die Möglichkeit hat, der Nutzung seines Anschlusses durch Unbefugte etwa durch die Installierung eines Zugangscodes entgegenzuwirken. Speziell im Hinblick auf die Nutzung der in Rede stehenden 0190-ger-Nummern kommt hinzu, dass es dem Anschlussinhaber möglich ist, den Zugang zu solchen Nummern von vorneherein gänzlich sperren zu lassen. Da es dem Softwareanbieter im multimedialen Zeitalter - anders als dem Ladeninhaber bei Geschäften mit persönlichem Kundenkontakt - naturgemäß nicht möglich ist, sich der Identität seines Vertragspartners zu vergewissern, obliegt die Einrichtung eines entsprechenden Schutzmechanismusses gegen vom Anschlussinhaber nicht gebilligte Rechtsgeschäfte allein diesem." 

Nachzulesen bei
http://www.lawcommunity.de/index2.html
0190-Dialer, Urteil LG Berlin 11.07.2001

In dem Urteil geht es um die Benutzung des Internet durch den minderjährigen Sohn. Ok, wenn der an meinem PC spielt und damit Kosten verursacht, hafte ich dafür. Ok, wenn ich das verhindern will, könnte ich einen Zugangscode installieren. 
Aber das mit der 0190-Sperre hinterlässt einen bitteren Geschmack.

Heißt doch soviel wie "Selbst schuld, wenn Du ausgeraubt wirst, schließlich hättest Du ja Fenster und Türen zumauern können"!

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein...  :bigcry:

Bei so einem Urteil müßte doch eigentlich generell jeder Anschluß für 0190 gesperrt sein und erst auf Anfrage frei geschaltet werden...   :-?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Mai 2002)

jau, das taucht im moment überall auf...
allerdings hat die beklagte mutter rechtsmittel eingelegt, was man fast nirgends zu lesen bekommt. bei der streitsumme fällt die entscheidung allerdings nicht allzu schwierig, schließlich ist es ja eine existenzielle frage...
außerdem ist es ein landgerichts-urteil und zwischen dem 11.07.2001 und heute liegt eine schuldrechtsreform. will sagen: es sind zweifel angebracht, ob andere richter diesem urteil überhaupt folgen würden (von anwälten zitiert wird es dagegen sicherlich gerne...).
da stellt sich aber wieder eine andere frage:
premium-rate-services: wenn es doch extra-dienste sind, sollten die dann nicht bei bereitstellung des telefonanschlusses gesperrt sein und auf antrag verfügbar gemacht werden (opt-in/opt-out)? anders könnte es kaum als mutmaßliche einwilligung verstanden werden. schließlich ist die argumentation ziemlich albern: "ich habe nicht 'nein' gesagt, also muss es ein 'ja' gewesen sein."...


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2002)

Die Idee mit dem Opt-in finde ich nicht schlecht. Vielleicht sollte mal jemand, der von einem Neuanschluß betroffen ist, hier ein Urteil anstreben. Leider gibts halt in D kaum Klagemöglichkeiten von Nichtbetroffenen...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Mai 2002)

alles eine frage der betrachtungsweise:
wenn ich einen neuen anschluss beantrage, sollte ich im rahmen der vertragsfreiheit ja entsprechendes äußern können. die telekom löst das dann so: "klar geht das, kostet aber extra." - ich bezahle also mehr, obwohl ich gar nicht das ganze paket will? ein neuer anschluss muss doch ohnehin freigeschaltet werden. als laie kann ich da keinen mehraufwand erkennen, der eine gebühr rechtfertigen würde. mit rufnummerübertragung, telefonbucheintrag ist es doch auch so: ich werde explizit gefragt, ob ich das wünsche und es kostet mich auch keinen pfennig mehr.
was mir an diesem thread aber spanisch vorkommt und was ich mir momentan nicht erklären kann: das entsperren eines telefonanschlusses für mehrwertdienste kostet nichts??? wenn es so ist, müsste man da wohl ansetzen...


 :evil:


----------



## sascha (25 Mai 2002)

"außerdem ist es ein landgerichts-urteil und zwischen dem 11.07.2001 und heute liegt eine schuldrechtsreform."

die frage ist allerdings, ob im berufungsfall tatsächlich nach der neuen rechtslage, oder nach der alten geurteilt wird. meines erachtes gilt immer die rechtslage, die zum tatzeitpunkt gültig war. heiko?

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2002)

@sascha:
ist so richtig. allerdings gibt es bei der urteilbegründung so einiges, was ich für äußerst fragwürdig halte (die mutmaßliche einwilligung des anschlussinhabers bei nicht gesperrten telefonmehrwertdiensten, die säumnisse der telekom bei der rechnungstellung,...).
was nun die schuldrechtsreform betrifft, gibt es aber sicherlich den einen oder den anderen, der sein dialer-problem erst in diesem jahr bekommen hat und der sollte sich von diesem urteil eben keinesfalls abschrecken lassen...

 :roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Mai 2002)

da isses passiert, nicht eingeloggt...


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2002)

[quote="saschadie frage ist allerdings, ob im berufungsfall tatsächlich nach der neuen rechtslage, oder nach der alten geurteilt wird. meines erachtes gilt immer die rechtslage, die zum tatzeitpunkt gültig war. heiko?
[/quote]
Jo. Ist korrekt.


----------



## Tonguru (27 Mai 2002)

http:/ /www.focus.de/G/GN/gn.htm?snr=106064&streamsnr=241
(Link nicht mehr gültig, 05.06.02)
Text der Seite des Focus-Magazins:

>>> Die Bundesregierung denkt über ein Preislimit für 0190er-Nummern nach, um Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen. „Wir erwägen die Einführung einer Obergrenze“, sagte der Staatssekretär im Bundesverbraucherschutzministerium , Alexander Müller, dem FOCUS. Damit sollen die in letzter Zeit überhand nehmenden Betrügereien mit diesen Nummern eingedämmt werden.

Das Preislimit soll greifen, wenn die von Verbraucherschutzministerin Renate Künast (Grüne) angekündigte Änderung der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung keinen Erfolg zeigt. Mit der Änderung müssten Anbieter von 0190er-Nummern nachweisen, dass sie zu Recht Geld vom Kunden verlangen. <<<

Land in Sicht...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Mai 2002)

ob das reicht?
wenn ich mich bei 1,86 € die minute für ein 15-minuten-intervall eingewählt habe und mir das innerhalb von sekunden mehrfach hintereinander passiert, bleibt´s beim bösen erwachen mit der telefonrechnung.
aber warten wir die änderungen der telekommunikations-kundenschutzverordnung mal ab....



 :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2002)

*jetzt geht's 0190er-Abzockern an den Kragen*

 mal was Neues !
Steht auf der Focus Seite: www.28.focus.de

Die Bundesregierung will hart gegen Dailer-Abzockerei..............

Bericht aus dem Handelsblatt
Nach einem Entwurf zur Verschärfung der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung müssen Telek.-Unternehmen künftig auf jeder Telefonrechnung Namen und Anschrift der Anbieter von 0190er-Diensten angeben..Zudem müsse auf der Rechnung ein Hinweis stehen, dass Beschwerden über 0190er-Gebühren direkt an den 0190er-Anbieter zu ridhten seien.Die Telefonrechnung müsse einen Warnhinweis enthalten, dasssolche Gebühren nicht automatisch von dem Telefonunternehmen kassiert werden. Außerdem müssten Telekomfirmen 0190er-nummern abschalten, wenn ein Anbieter als Abzocker aufgefallen sei.

Na denn, abwarten und Tee trinken !


----------



## Tonguru (5 Juni 2002)

Die korrekte URL der Seite ist:

http://focus.de/G/GN/gn.htm?snr=106496&streamsnr=241


Abwarten ist sicherlich falsch, denn ich glaube nicht, daß die in der Vergangenheit Geschädigten mit der Feststellung, daß die Telekom auf den Anbieter verweisen muß (was sie in den meisten Fällen heute schon tut), ihres Problems entledigt sind...  :roll:

Das heißt eigentlich nur, daß diese Abzockerfirmen sich nicht mehr hinter der Telekom verstecken können. Muß ich mich halt mit dem Anbieter direkt auseinandersetzen.

Vorteil ist allerdings, daß die Telekom mir dann nicht mehr wegen  unbezahlter Posten auf der Rechnung den Anschluß sperren kann.


----------



## floh (9 Juni 2002)

*Re: jetzt geht's 0190er-Abzockern an den Kragen*



			
				Maja schrieb:
			
		

> :
> Steht auf der Focus Seite: www.28.focus.de
> 
> Die Bundesregierung will hart gegen Dailer-Abzockerei..............
> ...



Schon mit unserer 1."Dialerforderung" mit Telekomrechnung vom Februar d.J. wies die Telekom daraufhin: Anfragen und Einwendung gegen die Entgelte des Anbieters richten Sie bitte an diesen Anbieter.
Auch von den Forderungen dieses Anbieters hat sich die Telekom sofort herausgehalten. 
Das eigentliche Problem ist mit diesem Entwurf noch nicht gelöst, denn der von der Telekom genannte Anbieter ist nicht immer der eigentliche Endanbieter, wie man im Fall Hansenet verfolgen kann. 
RegTP > Mieter Hansenet > Mieter EOPS > Mieter ?????.
Mehr hat bis heute kein User erfahren können.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2002)

Hat eigentlich in letzter Zeit mal wieder jemand was von nexnet oder saf gehört??
Ich habe am 16.05. die 2.Mahnung von nexnet erhalten, und daraufhin per einschreiben widerspruch eingelegt (17.05.). Seit dem sind 24 Tage vergangen und ich habe keinerlei reaktion von nexnet erhalten, noch eine weitere mahnung von saf!
haben die jetzt aufgegeben?

gruss h.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2002)

Ich habe seit dem  27.04.2002  nichts mehr von NEXNet oder sonstwas gehört. Siehe mein Eintrag in diesem Forum vom  28.04.2002  und hoffe, das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2002)

Hallo
Mein Anwalt hat nach der 2. Mahnng ein Schreiben an Nex-Net geschickt. Die Antwortefrist war am 31.5 zu ende aber bis jetzt keine Reaktion.
Ich hoffe das die Sache damit erledigt ist.
cu 
Thorsten


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2002)

*Forderung Nexnet*

Ich habe Mitte Mai die zweite Mahnung erhalten. Darauf hin habe ich bei 
Nexnet angerufen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das Mahnverfahren vorerst
eingefroren wurde und ich weitere Information bis Ende Mai bekommen würde. Bis heute habe ich nichts mehr von Nexnet gehört.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2002)

*Forderung Nexnet*

Ich habe Mitte Mai die zweite Mahnung erhalten. Darauf hin habe ich bei 
Nexnet angerufen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das Mahnverfahren vorerst
eingefroren wurde und ich weitere Information bis Ende Mai bekommen würde. Bis heute habe ich nichts mehr von Nexnet gehört.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2002)

*Hansenet Nexnet SafgmbH und Rechtsanwälte Seiler & Kolle*

Hallo möchte auch mal was loswerden ist euch schon aufgefallen das die Firma SafgmbH und der letzte der beteiligten die Rechtsanwälte Seiler & Kollegen dicht zusammen wohnen und gleiche SU-Nummern die ihr als Anrufnummern zu den Büros verwenden könnt. Ich sehe hier vielleicht einen Verstoß gegen den Datenschutz bzw eine Anwaltskanzlei die mir der Inkasso Firma per Computernetz verbunden ist stellt meines erachtens nichts schönes für den Datenschutz insbesondere ein Organ der Rechtspflege also auch eine Anwaltskanzlei hat besondere Pflichten wohl auch im Datenschutz zu erfüllen. Wenn ihr das auch so festgestellt habt stellt doch auch mal Strafantrag gegen die eine oder beide je nachdem wie weit ihr mit dem Fall seit. Hier gebe ich nun mal die Faxnummer der Staatsanwaltschaft Heidelberg bekannt, es reicht denke ich ein Fax mit kurzer beschreibung und das ihr arge bedenken mit dem Datenschutz usw der jeweiligen Firma, Kanzlei habt. ein Bekannter hat gegen beide Strafantrag gestellt, es wäre wünschenswert wenn das noch mehere tun um der Sache Nachdruck zu verleihen. So nun die Faxnummer der Staatsanwaltschaft Heidelberg die ja für beide Firmen wohl zuständig ist.
Faxnummer: 06221 592029  Telefonnummer: 06221 59-0 
Gruss einer an der Front


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2002)

*Dialer Betrug*

Jo,auch ich soll der Telekom 143.15 Euro bezahlen,für 7 Verbindungen mit einer 0190 Nummer die ich nicht mal kenne.Ich habe keine Lust das zu bezahlen,und werde mich jetzt nach zig Briefen auch mal an einen Anwalt wenden.
Ich hoffe die Leute die diese Dinger ins Netz bringen,werden mal daran ersticken.
Metal up your Ass!!!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2002)

Hey, ihr werdet es nicht glauben aber die Äffäre Hansenet geht weiter!!!
Hab heute folgendes schreiben - UNDATIERT - von eops Germany gmbh bekommen:

"hirmit teilen wir ihnen mit, dass die eops germany gmbh die abwicklung ihres offenen rechnungsbetrags fortführt. sehen sie bitte hierzu das anlageschreiben.
wir werden sie schon in den nächsten tagen kontaktieren, um mit ihnen gemeinsam eine regelung erarbeiten, damit möglichst schnell und für alle beteiligten endgültig eine abschließende regelung/erledigung ungeklärter rückforderungsansprüche mit ihnen erfolgt.
bitte führen sie alle zukünftige korrespondenz und gespräche zu o.g. vorgang im sinne einer zübigen erledigung ausschließlich mit uns. gerne steht ihnen unser kompetentes service-team zur verfügung. sie erreichen unser service-team unter der telefonnummer 0180-5835837 zum bundesweiten tarif € 0,12 pro minute. wir stehen ihnen in der zeit von montag bis samstag von 08.00 bis 21.00 zur verfügung.

mfg ....
anlage:schreiben an hansenet telekommunikation gmbh

damit sie sicher und unbeschwert im internet surfen können, empfehlen wir ihnen eine dialer-schutzsoftware. ein kostenloser download und die nutzung ist unter [noparse]www.dialer-control.de[/noparse] möglich"

Nun die anlage:

" an die geschäftsführung der hansenet telekommunikation gmbh
sehr geehrter herr [ edit] , sehr geehrte damen und herren,

im hinblick auf die zwischen uns bestehenden vertragsbeziehungen möchten wir festhalten: forderungsinhaber und damit eigentümer der forderung von diensten, die über rufnummerngasse 0190-0 abgewickelt werden, sind die jeweiligen dienstanbieter, die mit der epos germany etc... in einem entsprechenden vertragsverhältnis stehen. die epos.. wurde von diesen dienstanbietern beauftragt, ihre rechte und pflichten an den entsprechenden forderungen wie ein eigentümer wahrzunehmen. im interesse einer schnellen abwicklung aufgetretener reklamationsfälle und zur einheitlichen bearbeitung des inkassos haben wir, die epos, die hansenet.. in ausübung unserer beschriebenen rechte an den forderungen aufgefordert, die weitere reklamationsbearbeitung der eops zu überlassen. bisher traten sowohl die nexnet als auch die hansenet lediglich als inkassodienstleister bzw. netzbetreiber für telefonmehrwertdienste der epos.. für dienste in der gasse 0190-0 auf. Nunmehr werden alle kundenreklamationen auf unsere aufforderung an die eops weitergeleitet. wir stellen hiermit die hansenet .. von jeglichen ansprüchen in diesem zusammenhang frei. beschwerdenführer sollen unmittelbar von beiden unternehmen an uns verwiesen werden. etwaige zahlungsansprüche von endkunden werden wir unmittelbar von hier aus verhandeln und regulieren. 
die eops.. ist bemüht, berechtigten kundenreklamationen so schnell wie möglich nachzukommen und wird zu diesem zweck mit den endkunden kontakt aufnehmen. falls sie dies wünschen, können sie unter der folgenden telefonnummer und email-adresse bereits im vorfeld mit der eops .. kontakt aufnemhen:
[ edit]  - 01805-835837  [email protected]

mfg "

liebe grüsse, coco


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Juni 2002)

ich fasse mal zusammen: wenn die eops germany gmbh mir schreibt, dann habe ich bereits einen schriftwechsel mit hansenet, nexnet und vielleicht sogar saf hinter mir. drohungen von wegen eröffnung eines gerichtlichen mahnverfahrens sind auch schon gefallen und die entblöden sich nicht, dass hier zu schreiben:



> wir werden sie schon in den nächsten tagen kontaktieren, um mit ihnen gemeinsam eine regelung erarbeiten, damit möglichst schnell und für alle beteiligten endgültig eine abschließende regelung/erledigung ungeklärter rückforderungsansprüche mit ihnen erfolgt.




wenn die rechtsposition jetzt noch nicht klar ist, dann kann der eops germany gmbh wohl auch niemand mehr helfen. die tatsache, dass auf eine 01805-nummer verwiesen wird, zeigt mir mal abgesehen von dem undatierten schreiben eigentlich nur, dass weder ein brief, noch ein anruf, noch eine e-mail zeit- und geldaufwand wert wären....



 :roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Juni 2002)

ohnehin habe ich eops immer für einen der übleren dialer-anbieter gehalten. in der beschreibung der firma unter www.eops.de ist jedenfalls nicht zu finden, dass die firma inzwischen auch das inkasso für ihre "kunden" und gegen die unfreiwilligen benutzer ihrer produkte betreibt. seltsam, seltsam, seltsam. wer bereits einen anwalt eingeschaltet hatte, sollte ihm, sofern er obiges schriftstück bekommen hat, das keineswegs vorenthalten und prüfen lassen, ob eops (auf der website eops ag und im schreiben eops germany gmbh...) überhaupt eine inkassoerlaubnis hat...




> 1. NEXNET bietet "Factoring", d.h. NEXNET kauft die Forderungen der Netzbetreiber.




das stammt aus der nexnet-leistungsbeschreibung. ist das der fall (wenn saf von nexnet beauftragt wird, ist das den veröffentlichten schreiben in diesem thread nach zu vermuten...), dann kann eops den forderungsinhaber wohl kaum von den forderungen entbinden. da ist was stinkefaul...


 :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2002)

*Re: jetzt geht's 0190er-Abzockern an den Kragen*

Hallo,

Vieleicht interessiert es euch, aber ich bin auf einen Umstand im HGB
gestoßen der einer näheren juristischen Prüfung standgehalten hat.
Das Ergebnis ist, daß ich eine Aufsichtsbeschwerde gegen Nexnet
bei dem Gewerbeaufsichtsamt hier Wirtschaftssenat Berlin und eine Rechtsbeschwerde wegen Nichteinhaltung des Datenschutzes bei der Telekom eingereicht habe. 

Nur Inkassobüro´s dürfen Forderungen eintreiben ohne vorher deren Rechtmäßigkeit zu prüfen und auch diese dürfen nach meiner Kenntnis
Forderungen nicht weiter eintreiben wenn ihnen die  Unrechtmäßigkeit
nachgewiesen wurde.
Sollte jemand mit euch am Computer gewesen sein, fragt ihn doch  
einmal ob er mitbekommen hat das die fragliche Verbindung gegen 
euren Willen zustande gekommen ist.

Im übrigen: lest euch die Schreiben von Nexnet noch einmal genau durch.
In meinem Fall haben sie mir implizit die Kenntnis von der Unrechtmäßigkeit dieser Verbindung bestätigt.

Im übrigen besagen BGB und HGB:
Sittenwidrige Verträge sind nichtig und
kein Vertrag ohne beiderseitige Willenserklärung.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Juni 2002)

Marieta schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Mahnung:
> nach dem Inkrafttreten des mit der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post abgestimmten Verfahrens zum Inkasso von Telefondienstleistungen ist die NEXNET GmbH im Wege der Abtretung *Inhaberin der Forderung* folgender Anbieter geworden:






			
				coco schrieb:
			
		

> im hinblick auf die zwischen uns bestehenden vertragsbeziehungen möchten wir festhalten: *forderungsinhaber* und damit eigentümer der forderung von diensten, die über rufnummerngasse 0190-0 abgewickelt werden, *sind die jeweiligen dienstanbieter, die mit der epos germany etc... in einem entsprechenden vertragsverhältnis stehen.* die epos.. wurde von diesen dienstanbietern beauftragt, ihre rechte und pflichten an den entsprechenden forderungen wie ein eigentümer wahrzunehmen.







fragt sich, wer hier lügt.
glauben kann ich eigentlich ja nur, was auf der telefonrechnung steht. damit lässt sich die hansenet-nexnet-connection gerade noch nachvollziehen. da könnte ja jeder kommen und forderungsinhaber sein wollen: einer hat sich auf jeden fall strafbar gemacht damit...


----------



## Tonguru (29 Juni 2002)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=440
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html
"29.05.02: Landeskriminalamt Bayern durchsucht Büros und Wohnungen"

"Das Landeskriminalamt wollte gegenüber Dialerschutz.de „weder bestätigen noch dementieren“, dass die Ermittlungen wegen Computerbetruges im Zusammenhang mit dem Wirbel um die Gebührenrechnungen des Hamburger Telekommunikationsunternehmens „Hansenet“ stehen. Hunderte Internetuser hatten im Frühjahr Telefonrechnungen erhalten, auf denen im Namen des Hamburger Providers 0190-Gebühren berechnet wurden. 
Die auf den Rechnungen genannten Nummern hatte HanseNet wiederum an den Düsseldorfer Dialer-Betreiber eops weitervermietet, der zu dieser Zeit einen 300-Euro-Dialer (“X-Diver”) vertrieb. Anfang dieser Woche hatte eops-Vorstand Heiko Hubertz gegenüber dem Focus eingeräumt, Schwarze Schafe hätten mit eops-Programmen „Schäden in Millionenhöhe“ angerichtet. „Am Anfang des Jahres waren wir wohl etwas nachlässig gegenüber unseren Partnern“, so Hubertz in dem Magazin. Inzwischen würden alle Vertragspartner hart geprüft."

Die Zusammenhänge zwischen HanseNet und eops sind also nicht neu.
Nach Auskunft eines mir bekannten Rechtsanwaltes hat eops pikanterweise KEINE Inkassoberechtigung...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Juni 2002)

die inkassoerlaubnis: bei nexnet suche ich auch noch danach...
wäre auch nicht so tragisch, wenn nexnet tatsächlich im eigenen namen gemahnt hat, also wirklich inhaberin der forderung war (ist der leistungsbeschreibung der firma nach auch ohne weiteres möglich). das ist auch soweit logisch, wenn man betrachtet, dass bei der hansenet-position auf der telefonrechnung die nexnet-adresse bezüglich reklamationen bereits auftaucht. nexnet hat dann als inhaberin der forderung nach erfolglosigkeit die saf für´s inkasso eingeschaltet. sonst käme es mir richtig spanisch vor: ein inkasso-unternehmen beauftragt ein inkasso-unternehmen um seine interessen wahrzunehmen. soweit wäre für den geschädigten also alles nachvollziehbar.
jetzt taucht ein schreiben einer eops-germany gmbh auf: im schreiben verweist man auf eine e-mail-adresse bei www.eops.de, die der eops ag  gehört und die eigentlich ein dialer-anbieter ist. dazu wollen die auch inhaber der forderung sein. beigefügt ist ein schreiben, dass dies nicht belegen kann, sondern lediglich nachweist, dass man hansenet gegenüber einen anspruch geltend machen möchte, den zumindest hansenet ganz sicher nicht hat. was hier brennend interessant ist, ist folgendes: nexnet und eops schreiben mich an und beide sind scheinbar über die offene forderung informiert. einer hat jedoch ganz sicher keine rechtliche beziehung zu mir und dürfte nicht mal im besitz der entsprechenden daten sein. wer hat die denn dann so bereitwillig herausgerückt?
nahe liegt, dass eops diese daten überhaupt nicht haben dürfte, sondern sich zuvor erst einmal mit nexnet über die rechtmäßigkeit der forderung auseinander setzen müsste um überhaupt an die daten zu gelangen. genauso nahe liegt allerdings auch, dass die telekom, bzw. der rechnungssteller scheinbar bereitwillig ohne genauere prüfung, ob die jeweilige institution ein recht darauf hat, sensible daten rausrückt...
da haben wir also (unabhängig von der möglicherweise fehlenden inkassoerlaubnis) bereits mindestens einen betrugsversuch und eine verletzung der datenschutzbestimmungen vorliegen. da sollte sich dringendst die staatsanwaltschaft genauer mit beschäftigen...



 :santa:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juli 2002)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ad-01.07.02-000/


 :roll:


----------



## Tonguru (1 Juli 2002)

"Man verfüge über die notwendigen Daten, um rechtmäßig eingeforderte Beträge von unrechtmäßigen Forderungen zu unterscheiden."

Womit wir wieder beim Telekom-Problem wären: 
Wenn die Forderung laut deren "Daten" berechtigt ist, hab ich verloren...
Und muß das Gegenteil beweisen, wie auch immer...    :bigcry: 

"Es würden nicht nur offene, sondern auch bereits beglichene Abrechnungen überprüft. Kunden, die unberechtigte Forderungen bezahlt haben, sollen ihr Geld zurückbekommen..."

Bin mal gespannt, wann sich im Forum der erste meldet, dem unrechtmäßig eingeforderte Beträge zurückerstattet wurden...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juli 2002)

> Es gebe unberechtigte Forderungen, bestätigte eops-Sprecherin Corinna Andres gegenüber heise online. Man verfüge über die notwendigen Daten, um rechtmäßig eingeforderte Beträge von unrechtmäßigen Forderungen zu unterscheiden.



die können gar nix. die können nicht mal nachweisen, wem denn letztendlich die forderung inzwischen gehört. die ansprechpartner für fragliche positionen auf der telefonrechnung finden sich auf selbiger. eops? fehlanzeige. da können die noch so schön schreiben. das ist leider, leider der fluch der weiter- und untervermieterei, der jetzt zurückschlägt...



 :zunge:


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2002)

Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt, wann sich im Forum der erste meldet, dem unrechtmäßig eingeforderte Beträge zurückerstattet wurden...


Erinnert mich irgendwie an Roswell...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2002)

*Eops*

Habe gerade Post von Eops bekommen. Das Schreiben ist ohne Datum und Unterschrift. Ohne Unterschrift ist ja ok aber ohne Datum? Weiters wurde der Briefumschlag durch eine Frankiermaschine nur mit 7.02 durchgezogen.
Die EOPS teilt mir mit, dass sie mit der Abwicklung meines offenen Rechnungsbetrages beauftragt wurden und ab sofort die Eintreibung der Forderung übernehmen.

In der Anlage teilt die EOPS der Geschäftsführung der HanseNet folgendes mit: " Wir stellen hiermit die HanseNet und die NEXNET von jeglichen Ansprüche in diesem Zusammenhang frei. Beschwerdeführer sollen unmittelbar von beiden Unternehmen an uns verwiesen werden."

Wenn man als Schuldner Fragen hat, kann man zum bundesweiten Tarif
 € 0,12 pro Minute bei EOPS anrufen.

Zum Abschluss weist die Fa EOPS noch auf die Dialer-Schutzsoftware:
http://www.dialer-control.de hin, damit man unbeschwert im Internet surfen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2002)

hallo,
hab gerade ne e-mail von nexnet bekommen (ich glaubs noch gar nicht)
inhalt ist folgender:


Sehr geehrter 

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Bezüglich Ihrer Hansenet-Anfrage teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die Firma eops Germany GmbH im Auftrag der Diensteanbieter die Abwicklung Ihrer Ansprüche übernimmt. 
Dazu werden Sie in den nächsten Tagen ein Schreiben erhalten. 

eops wird berechtigten Kundenreklamationen so schnell wie möglich nach kommen und wird zu diesem Zweck mit Ihnen Kontakt aufnehmen. Falls Sie dies wünschen, können Sie sich schriftlich oder per Mail bereits im Vorfeld mit eops in Verbindung setzen:

eops Germany GmbH 
Am Albertussee 1
40549 Düsseldorf
[email protected]

Es grüßt Sie

das Customer Service Team
der NEXNET GmbH


+++++


NEXNET GmbH
Postfach 27 02 47
13472 Berlin

Geschäftsführer: Dr. Reiner Caspar
Amtsgericht Berlin Charlottenburg 
HRB 74625


Dass finde ich aber nett, daß ich mich vorher schon mit eops in verbindung setzen darf. Frage ob ich das will.

gruss h.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2002)

malakandra schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung von ~ 350 EUR von HanseNet eingelegt und werde den Betrag auch nicht bezahlen. FST, Kripo und Rechtsbeistand sind informiert. Würde mich freuen mehr kampfbereite Geschädigte zu treffen.



Bei mir genau das selbe. HAbe Rechnung nicht bezahlt und EOPS hat jetzt kontaktaufgenommen, die das ganze weiterbetreiben für Nex/HanseNet.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2002)

valiquidity schrieb:
			
		

> malakandra schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch das Formschreiben von Epos erhalten, aber nicht angerufen. Mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand telefonischen Kontakt mit Epos hatte und was dabei heraus gekommen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2002)

*Nicht nur 0190 sind Abzocknummern*

Hallo Geschädigte,

ich bin zwar nicht 0190 geschädigt, habe aber dennoch einen Mahnbescheid von Nexnet heute am 23.07.2002 erhalten. Darin steht, dass ich Ihnen einen Betrag von € 54,00 zahlen soll. Habe ich natürlich nicht getan. Darum schicke ich denen nun folgendes Anschreiben:


NEXNET GmbH 8) 
Postfach 260273

13412 Berlin


Einschreiben mit Rückschein	


Ihre Rechnung / 1. Mahnung vom 22.07.2002 Kundennummer 101563404833 	


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

die von Ihnen mit Rechnung / 1. Mahnung vom 22.07.2002 geforderten Verbindungsentgelte, entstanden am 19.04.2002, in Höhe von insgesamt € 54,00, wurden allein von einer sog. Weiterleitung durch einen Anrufbeantworter bei der Rufnummer 3833333 verursacht und gehen nicht auf ein bewusstes und gewolltes Anwählen einer Rufnummer hier 1183822, die sich im Nachhinein als sittenwidrig und wucherisch § 138 Abs. 1 und 2 BGB herausstellte. Somit ist hier von einem nichtigen Rechtsgeschäft auszugehen. Ausserdem wurde der Preis der Verbindung nicht bei der Rufnummer 3833333 und auch nicht bei der 1183822 genannt.

Im einzelnen geschah folgendes: 
Am 19.4.2002 wollte ich mir Informationen einholen, welche Schritte durchzuführen sind um einen Taxischein zu erhalten. Ich telefonierte kurz zuvor mit dem Malteser Hilfswerk sowie auch mit dem Johanniter Hilfswerk, da ich wusste, das eine ärztliche Untersuchung für einen Taxischein erforderlich ist. Unteranderem versuchte ich auch das Neusser Strassenverkehrsamt telefonisch zu erreichen, da ich erfragen wollte, welche Unterlagen für einen Taxischein erforderlich sind. Von einen der 3 genannten Instituten/Behörden wurde mir die Telefonnummer 3833333 genannt, bei der ich eine Auskunft bezogen auf das Strassenverkehrsamt erhalte. Ich rief also die 3833333 an um Auskunft vom Strassenverkehrsamt zu erhalten. Nachdem ich die Telefonnummer 3833333 gewählt hatte ging sofort ein Anrufbeantworter an. Die Tonbandstimme sagte mir, dass alle Leitungen belegt (von wem auch immer) seien und ich doch die Telefonnummer 1183822 wählen solle. Als Beweismittel füge ich diesem Schreiben eine Diskette bei mit der Tonbandansage bei der Telefonnummer 3833333. Ich wurde nicht darauf hingewiesen wie hoch die Kosten der Verbindung zur 1183822 seien. Auch als ich den Anruf bei der 1183822 tätigte wurde ich nicht über die Kosten belehrt.
Weiterhin fühle ich mich total irregeführt. Denn als ich mit der Telekomrechnung vom 03.06.2002 die hohen Gebühren zur Telefonnummer 1183822 festgestellt habe (16min. 52sek. = € 54,00 / umgerechnet 1min. Gesprächsdauer = €3,20), habe ich versucht unter der Telefonnummer 3833333 die Tonbandansage aufzunehmen. Ich rief so zwischen 21:00 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr die 3833333 an um die Tonbandansage aufzunehmen. Dort meldete sich dann aber eine zentrale Schlüsseldienstvermittlungsstelle. Die Frau am Apparat sagte mir, dass viele Schlüsseldienste Ihre Rufnummer Abends an diese zentrale Schlüsseldienstvermittlungsstelle weiterleiten würden.
Ich wollte daraufhin erfragen wem die Telefonnummer 3833333 gehören würde und bekam lediglich eine patzige Antwort, dass Sie mir nicht sagen könne wem die Telefonnummer 3833333 gehören würde, da sehr viele diese Möglichkeit der Anrufweiterleitung nutzen würden. Am nächsten Morgen so zwischen 10:00 Uhr und 11:00 versuchte ich abermals mein Glück unter Telefonnummer 3833333 die Tonbandansage zu erhalten, damit ich Sie auf ein Tonbandgerät aufnehmen konnte. Ich hatte Erfolg und das Tonbandgerät schaltete sich ein und genau der gleiche Text wie bei den anderen Anrufen zuvor wurde gesagt. Ich möchte noch einmal ausdrücklich erwähnen, dass ich eine Auskunft beim Strassenverkehrsamt einholen wollte. Warum ich dann allerdings mit einer zentralen Schlüsseldienstvermittlungsstelle zutun hatte ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel.

Ich bin daher nicht bereit, den geforderten Betrag zu bezahlen.

Hilfsweise fechte ich die geschlossenen Verträge wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Daneben widerrufe ich die geschlossenen Verträge nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Höchst Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.

Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf, mir unverzüglich binnen 2 Wochen also bis zum 05.08.2002:

1. einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über die streitigen Verbindungen und 

2. die vollständigen Namen und die Anschriften der Betreiber der entsprechenden Rufnummern (Tel.: 3833333 und Tel.: 1183822) zukommen zu lassen § 312 c Abs. 3 BGB und § 6 TDG und

3. sowie den Eigentümer (Inhaber) des rechtmäßigen Besitzers dieses angeforderten Betrags von € 54,00 zu nennen.

Ich gebe Ihnen eine Frist von 2 Wochen ab dem heutigen Datum, den 24.07.2002 bis einschließlich dem 05.08.2002 zu diesem Schreiben Stellung zu nehmen und mir die o. g. 3 genannten Punkte mitzuteilen.

Die vorgebrachten Einwendungen sind begründete im Sinne des § 19 Abs. 4 TKV, zu einer Sperre sind Sie daher nicht berechtigt. Sollten Sie dennoch eine Sperre durchführen, bleiben Schadensersatzansprüche vorbehalten.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Anlage: Eine Diskette (Inhalt *.mp3 Tondatei von der Telefonnummer 3833333 mit der Tonbandansage zur Telefonnummer 1183822) als Beweismittel.


Da haben die erstmal was zum lesen.


PS: Hier sollte endlich mal der Riegel vorgeschoben werden. Ich habe echt besseres zutun, als mich vor einem Telefonat irgendwo zu informieren, was mich der Spaß kosten wird. Auch das nachfolgende Prozedere mit Mahnung und Stellungnahme und den genzen Scheiß geht mir als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher so ziemlich auf den Sack.
Ich fordere einheitliche Tarife. Dann kann sowas nicht passieren.
Ich fordere Schluß mit frei tarifierbaren TelNummern.


----------



## Rahmat (27 Juli 2002)

Hi Heikoman,

falls nicht schon gemacht würde ich einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch bei der Telekom anfordern. Alle Anbieter löschen nämlich nach 6 Wochen die Daten. Und dann geht nichts mehr.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2002)

*Re zu: Nicht nur 0190 sind Abzocknummern v. 24.07.2002*

Hallo Geschädigte,

ich habe am 24.07.2002 einen Eintrag bezüglich einer Tel.: 3833333 und Tel.: 1183822 gemacht.
Ichr werdet es kaum glauben. Ich habe den Einspruch mit einer Diskette per Einschreiben an Nexnet geschickt. Heute erhielt ich einen Brief von Nexnet.

*Folgender Text:*

Brief vom 30.07.2002

Buchungskonto: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx, :lol: 

Die von Ihnen beanstandeten Verbindungen sind eindeutig und fehlerfrei von Ihrem Anschluss aus zustande gekommen.
Da wir jedoch an einer zufriedenstellenden Klärung Ihres Anliegens interessiert sind, werden wir Ihnen aus Kulanz die Summe in Höhe von € 46,55 zzgl. Mwst. gutschreiben.
Da uns Ihre Kontoverbindung nicht vorliegt, werden wir Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen einen Verrechungsscheck an o. g. Adresse senden bzw. den Betrag mit evtl. offenen Forderungen verrechnen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

i. A. ??? PS: Der, der unterschrieben hat kann ich nicht identifizieren.

Ihr Customer Service Team
der Nexnet GmbH


*Mein Resume/Meine Fragen die sich stellen:*

 :-? 1. Habe ich jetzt in meinem Fall gewonnen?

 2. Ich habe von Bekannten gehört, das in der NGZ (Tageszeitung Neuss Grevenbroicher) ein Bericht über angezapfte Telefonnummern von Telefonnumern der Ämter geben soll.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich Opfer einer angezapten Telefonnumer geworden.
Ich wollte ja lediglich mit dem Strassenverkehrsamt sprechen. Die Tel.Nummer des Strassenverkehrsamt war 3833333. Und diese Tonbandansage, die mich darauf hinwies, dass alle Leitungen belegt seien und ich bitte die 1183822 wählen soll wurde wahrscheinlich angezapft. Die 1183822 wie ich schon in meinem 1. Forumeintrag berichtete war ja die Tel.Nummer mit den hohen Gebühren.

 :argue:  :argue: 3. Ich bleibe dabei diesen Drecksäcken sollte man das Handwerk legen und die freitarifierbaren Telefonnumern abschaffen. Ich habe ausserdem die Meinung, dass das sperren von Telefonnummern bei Der Deutschen Telekom gegen eine Gebühr (€ 7,00) einer Schutzgelderpressung sehr nahe kommt. In Japan bezahlt ein Ladeninhaber Geld an Schutzgelderpresser, damit andere nicht deren Laden zertrümmern.
Bei der Deutschen Telekom bezahlt man Geld zum sperren von Telefonnummern, damit man nicht auf Dialern, SMS-Liebestäuschungen reinfällt. Da ich mittlerweile seit 20 Jahren mit Computern zu tun habe Dipl. Ing FH Elektrotechnik-Informationsverarbeitung und Fachinformatiker-Systemintegration, weiss ich wovon ich spreche. Diese Dialer sind pennetrand programmiert. Von einem Computer-Laie kann man nicht erwarten, das er weiss welche schritte zu tun sind um einen immer wiederkehrenden Dialer vom Bildschirm zu putzen.
Genauso will ich als Auto-Laie mit meinem Fahrezug nicht in eine Auto-Werkstatt fahren und von vorne bis hinten verarscht werden nur weil ich Auto-Laie bin.

 :evil: *Persönlich an die Dialerbetrüger:*

Also Ihr dreckigen Computerbetrüger für Euch wird der Wind in der nächsten Zeit sehr hart wehen, denn keiner lässt sich dieses schmutzige Geschäft bieten. Dialer zu programmieren, die sich programmgesteuert mehrmals hintereinander in nur ein paar Sekunden einwählen nur um die Kosten hochzuschnellen. Und für welche Leistung rechtfertigt sich diese Einwahlmethode. :evil: 

Gehabt Euch wohl der Heikoman


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 August 2002)

nein, gewonnen hast du nicht - schließlich ist ja alles dem generösen verhalten von nexnet zu verdanken...
das zustandekommen der verbindungen hast du ja nie angezweifelt und deine fragen haben sie dir auch nicht beantwortet.

schweinebande....


----------



## dialerfucker (2 August 2002)

Nexnet schrieb an Heikoman:


> Die von Ihnen beanstandeten Verbindungen sind eindeutig und fehlerfrei von Ihrem Anschluss aus zustande gekommen.
> Da wir jedoch an einer zufriedenstellenden Klärung Ihres Anliegens interessiert sind, werden wir Ihnen aus Kulanz die Summe in Höhe von € 46,55 zzgl. Mwst. gutschreiben.



...dazu fallen mir spontan drei Dinge ein:
1. könnte es sein, dass der Sachbearbeiter versehentlich ein Frühstück mit halluzinogenen Pilzen eingenommen hat?
2. könnte es sein, dass es sich hier um eine neue Masche handelt? (das Geld wird gar nicht erstattet)
3. könnte es sein, dass die aktiven Vorortmitarbeiter erwischt worden sind, bei der DTAG jedoch solange im Keller eingesperrt bleiben, bis die Sache auf Kulanzbasis geregelt ist? 8)

...erinnert mich irgendwie an den Tag, als mein der Nachbar unser ordnungsgemäss geparktes Auto zu Schrott gerammt  hat und mir anschliessend erklärte, dass er den Schaden aus Kulanz seiner Versicherung übergeben wolle...


----------



## Heikoman (2 August 2002)

*Re: zu haudraufundschluss*

Hi haudraufundschluss,

warum will Nexnet den offenen Betrag von € 54,00 dann ausgleichen.
Warum schreibt Nexnet das überhaupt.
Warum antworten Sie nicht auf meine 3 Forderungen die ich in meinem Einspruch gefordert hatte?
Was meint Nexnet mit Kulanz?
Will Nexnet sich das Recht vorbehalten diesen Betrag zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt doch noch einzufordern?


Schöne Grüße vom Heikoman


----------



## Heikoman (2 August 2002)

Hallo dialerfucker,

*zu Deinem Punkt 2:*
Eigentlich gibt es garnichts zu erstatten. Schon garnicht mit einem Verrechnungscheck von Nexnet, denn:

Ich habe den Betrag von € 54,00 nie bezahlt.

Ich bin echt gespannt, was nun folgt.
Vielleicht doch ein Verrechnungscheck?
Das Geld werde ich aber dann für den Aufwand, der mir dadurch entstanden ist stillschweigend annehmen.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Es grüßt der Heikoman


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 August 2002)

> Warum antworten Sie nicht auf meine 3 Forderungen die ich in meinem Einspruch gefordert hatte?


du weißt doch: anonyme bezahlmöglichkeit...



> Was meint Nexnet mit Kulanz?


na, dass hansenet/nexnet keinerlei fehler unterlaufen sind. also auch kein schuldeingeständnis und damit bist du in den genuss der außerordentlichen gnade nexnets gekommen...



> Will Nexnet sich das Recht vorbehalten diesen Betrag zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt doch noch einzufordern?


och, das ist natürlich auch möglich. ansprüche erheben kann schließlich jeder. fordern auch. ob´s dafür eine rechtsgrundlage (vertrag??) gibt, kann natürlich genauso bezweifelt werden und da hast du doch sehr gute karten und das weiß man bei nexnet.


natürlich steht dir frei, nochmal nachzuhaken, wer dich denn da über´s ohr hauen wollte. aber dann wird man dich im nächsten anlauf sicherlich wieder an den telekommunikationsanbieter verweisen. schließlich hast du aus der sache keinen nachweisbaren schaden und nexnet stellt keinerlei ansprüche mehr gegen dich...


----------



## Heikoman (2 August 2002)

Hallo haudraufundschluss,

vielleicht sind die ja bei Nexnet einfach nur total überfordert.
Ich kann mir das gut vorstellen.
Und mein Brief ist in der Eile entstanden.
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass Sie es mit meinen Beweisen und genau detailierten Beschreibung, es eher schwer haben werden recht zu bekommen.
Dennoch Sie erstatten mir nur den geforderten Betrag aus Kulanz, aber ein Schuldeingeständnis von Nexnet ist das noch lange nicht. 

Da fällt mir was ein über überforderte Mitarbeiter:
Ich habe mal auf einen Mitarbeiter geachtet der mit seiner Arbeit überfordert war. Da passieren dann Sachen wie beispielsweise zum Telefonhörer zu greifen und dann auf dem Tischrechneer die Telefonnummer einzutippen. Das Telefon stand unmittelbar neben dem Tischrechner. Das war sehr amüsant.

Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab was passiert. "Warten und Tee trinken"

Schöne Grüße der Heikoman


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2002)

@Heikoman

deine Tolerenz und Milde gegenüber Nexnet in allen Ehren. Ich geb dir mal einen Tip: Such mal in diesem 
Forum nach dem Begriff Nexnet oder im Nachbarforum http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Forum/forum.html

Ich kann dir das Ergebnis schon mal vorab nennen: 23 Threads in diesem und 149 Postings im Nachbarforum  :evil: 

Das läßt doch schon etwas ahnen. Wenn du dann noch ein bißchen Zeit investierst , die Postings zu lesen ,
 wird das Bild dieses "Unternehmens" etwas deutlicher werden.


----------



## Heikoman (6 August 2002)

*Nexnet schickt 2. Mahnung / Und wollen Betrag erstatten*

habe mal wieder was neues zu Berichten.
*Mein letzter Stand war:*
Ich habe am 24.07.2002 ein Schreiben von Nexnet erhalten, dass Sie mir  :-? den Betrag aus Kulanz erstatten. :roll: 
Heute am 06.08.2002 erhielt ich die 2. Mahnung von Nexnet.
Die 2. Mahnung sieht nicht anders aus wie, die hier geposteten anderen 2. Mahnung schreiben von Nexnet.

*Meine Meinung:*
Die von Nexnet sind ja echt völlig durchgeknallt.
Die wollten mir doch aus Kulanz mit dem schreiben vom 24.07.2002 den Betrag von 54,00 Euro erstatten und nu bekomme ich ein Standard 2. Mahnungsschreiben von Nexnet.
Ich glaube da weiss die eine Abteilung bei Nexnet wohl nicht was die andere Abteilung macht.
Nexnet kann man echt in den Wind schiessen.

 Mal ganz ehrlich. Wie funktioniert das eigentlich, wenn alle Klagen von Nexnet an die Geschädigten Kunden vor Gericht landen. Wieviel Mitarbeiter haben die um diese Flut an Klagen vor Gericht zu bewältigen?
Die kommen ja jetzt kaum klar. Also lieber würde ich in den Knast gehen als bei Nexnet arbeiten zu müssen.

Schönen Gruß der Heikoman :roll:  :roll:


----------



## floh (6 August 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare Nummern*

@Heikoman

Nach dieser 2. Mahnung kannst Du Nexnet gewaltig Dampf geben, denn zum Zeitpunkt Deiner Mahnung hatte EOPS AG bereits ein Schreiben ausgeschickt. In diesem Brief wird mitgeteilt, dass sie die Abwicklung nun fortführen. Beigefügt war eine Kopie eines Schreibens an Hansenet. Unter anderem heißt es darin: *Im Interesse einer schnellen Abwicklung aufgetretener Reklamationsfälle, und zur einheitlichen Bearbeitung des Inkassos haben wir, die EOPS Germany GmbH, die HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH und die NexNet GmbH in Ausübung unserer beschriebenen Rechte an den Forderungen aufgefordert, die weitere Reklamationsbearbeitung der EOPS Germany zu überlassen.*
Bereits am 24.07.02 als Du von Nexnet dieses Kulanzschreiben erhieltest waren die EOPS-Schreiben teilweise schon bei den Adressaten. Auch wenn der Brief von EOPS kein Datum enthielt. Die Reaktion des Anwalts wurde denen am 15.07.02 geschickt. 
Lasse Dir gerne eine Kopie des Schreibens zukommen, falls Du dieses noch nicht erhalten hast. e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ghostbox (7 August 2002)

*Nummernsuche*

Unter folgenden Link http://www.webspione.de/cgi-bin/links/jump.cgi?ID=1122 kannst du eine Nummernsuche durchführen.


----------



## dialerfucker (8 August 2002)

@ghostbox;
...sorry, ich kann mir einen Kommentar zur Seite "Webspione" nicht verkneifen:
Man landet bei der Anti-Dialer-Software von Eops. Und denen hat das ja schon jahrelang am Herzen gelegen, mit den unseriösen Dialern und sowas...
  8) 
Das ist keine Wertung pro-oder-contra Dialer-Controll! Wandlungen vom Saulus zum Paulus stimmen mich immer nachdenklich.... ich warte auf den Tag der Mainpean-Anti-Dialersoftware.... :holy:


----------



## Donald (9 August 2002)

@Dialerfucker

Kann ich nicht verstehen - In ihrem Schreiben an die Geschädigten preist eops doch deren Anti-Dialer-Software sooo an???

ich habe umgehend nach Eingang des Info-Schreibens von eops im Juni einen deutlichen Brief geschrieben und eine schnelle Aufklärung gefordert.  Vorgestern kam ein Anruf von dieser Firma um den Fall zu klären. Da ich auf einer schriftlichen Klärung bestand und auch die Anzeige aufrecht erhalten wollte wurde dieses Gespräch sehr schnell beendet.
Hat jemand inzwischen ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Donald


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 August 2002)

Heikoman schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz ehrlich. Wie funktioniert das eigentlich, wenn alle Klagen von Nexnet an die Geschädigten Kunden vor Gericht landen. Wieviel Mitarbeiter haben die um diese Flut an Klagen vor Gericht zu bewältigen?
> Die kommen ja jetzt kaum klar. Also lieber würde ich in den Knast gehen als bei Nexnet arbeiten zu müssen.



du glaubst allen ernstes, die werden in jedem ihrer dubiosen fälle klagen???
inzwischen tendiere ich zu der auffassung, sämtliche post von igrendwelchen inkassounternehmen und solchen die es werden oder sein wollen, mitsamt der übrigen werbung in der blauen tonne verschwinden zu lassen...


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2002)

@Dialerfucker

hast du dir mal die die vom Saulus zum Paulus gewandelte Seite angesehen? Da gibts jetzt zwei Links drauf ,
 einen zu CHIP-Online und einer zu einem Dialerforum   

@Haudrufundschluß 

das predige ich schon seit geraumer Zeit, nicht nervös machen lassen. Briefe von Inkassobüros sind das Papier
nicht wert auf dem sie geschrieben sind . Erst bei einem Mahnbescheid (Gericht!!) muß sofort Widerspruch 
eingelegt werden. dann erst kommts zu einer Gerichtverhandlung. Nach all den negativen Schlagzeilen
 fürchten die das doch wie der Teufel das Weihwasser !


----------



## technofreak (10 August 2002)

nur der Ordnung halber , der Beitrag stammt von mir. Ist mir mal wieder passiert . Fremder Rechner


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 August 2002)

mahnbescheid:
habe gerade einen vor mir liegen...
selbst wenn das zuständige gericht zur stellungnahme auffordert, heißt das noch nicht zwingend, dass vor gericht ein streitverfahren durchgeführt wird. zum einen kann der antragsteller auf dem antragsformular ein kreuzchen setzen, ob im falle eines widerspruchs sofort ein verfahren durchgeführt werden soll - er kann aber auch erst den widerspruch der gegenseite abwarten und sich dann noch überlegen, ob er vor gericht möchte oder lieber doch kleinlaut den schwanz einzieht.


 :roll:


----------



## Tilo (30 August 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst eines nicht vergessen: bei Erfolg kostet die Beitreibung den Anbietern keinen Pfennig. Die Kosten fallen dann alle dem Schuldner zu Lasten.



Bis auf die Mahn und Inkassogebühren. Diese sind nämlich nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnissstand nicht einklagbar.


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2002)

Inkassogebühren schon wenn die Dir angelastet werden können.


----------



## Tilo (30 August 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Inkassogebühren schon wenn die Dir angelastet werden können.



Wie gesagt, das ist mein Kenntnissstand von dieser Sache. Is ja auch schon ne Weile her (99´/2000´). Damals lautete die Auskunft des RA, das Inkassogebühren grundsätzlich nich einklagbar sind, solange es das Inkassounternehmen nich eindeutig nachweisen kann, das seine Forderungen berechtigt sind. Wir haben damals weder Mahngebühren noch Inkassogebühren bezahlt. Allerdings leider die nicht geringen Forderungen der jeweiligen Anbieter. Einige Anbieter von div. Sites saßen ja nich mal in Europa oder Amreika. Die Seychellen bieten doch ein viel besseres, vor allem wärmeres Klima. :lol: 
Der beste und größte Posten war soweit ich mich erinnere, ein Aufrufen einer Seite(logo - ohne Warnung, sonst macht das ganze ja keinen Spaß) mit runden 800,-DM für eine Dauer von zwei oder drei Sekunden.
Nach div. Telefonaten  und etlichen Mahnungen sowie der Gerichtl. Verfolgungsdrohung haben wir uns dann schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen, zu zahlen. Damals waren wir noch Neulinge. Mittlerweile nicht mehr.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 August 2002)

was "zuschläge" auf den rechnungen für mahnverfahren betrifft, schaut es so aus:
als mahnender kann ich unter bestimmten umständen z. b. portokosten aufschlagen, darf jedoch nicht meine arbeitszeit in rechnung stellen. diese fällt unter "buchhalterischen aufwand" - von daher wird meist nur mit so etwas "gedroht" - wird vor gericht geklagt, verschwinden solche posten wieder. problematisch wird es bei der beauftragung von inkassounternehmen. auch der gläubiger hat eine sogenannte schadensminderungspflicht. kennt er die gründe des vermeintlichen schuldners und weiß, dass es sich bei seinen säumnissen nicht um eine einfache zahlungsunfähigkeit handelt, erübrigt sich die beauftragung eines inkassounternehmens. die gebühren können also in frage gestellt werden. wichtig ist das bei mehreren inkassounternehmen, die nacheinander ihre dienste in rechnung stellen und auf dem papier immer wieder die kosten aufstocken.

geht´s tatsächlich vor gericht, trauen sich die meisten gläubiger nicht mehr, die kosten für die beauftragung in die forderungen mit aufzunehmen, weil einfach keine rechtsgrundlage dafür existiert. je nachdem kann es sich der richter hier ganz leicht machen und die rechtmäßigkeit der forderung als ganzes einfach verneinen...



:3d:


----------



## Tilo (30 August 2002)

Mein Gott, wer soll denn dieses juristische Kauderwelsch verstehen- außer den Rechtsverdrehern.  :cry: 
Und woher weiß ich nun als Schuldner, was nur "fixe und Fiktive" Kostenpunkte sind und was nicht? Naja und außerdem Papier is geduldig.
Wird mir wohl in Zukunft nix anderes übrig bleiben, als einen Schuß ins Blaue abzugeben und abzuwarten, was dann passiert. :lol: 
was aber, wenn ich da versehentlich in´s Wespennest gestochen hab und anschließend Post von div. windigen Rechtsverdrehern bekomme?


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2002)

*hansenet nexnet eops*

Hallo, habe leider erst heute euer forum entdeckt. Ich bin wie fast alle von hansenet gelinkt worden, hatte aber bisher noch nicht einmal die Einwahlnr. herausgefunden. Für ienen Einspruch war es zu spät, Verbindungsdaten bei der telekom bereits gelöscht. Die 2. Mahnung von Nexnet über ca. 76,01 Euro habe ich dann unter Vorbehalt im Verwendungszweck des Überqweisungsträgers gezahlt und mich darüber geärgert, daß sie mich kleingekriegt haben.

Aber siehe da, auch ich erhielt weiterhin Post, zuletzt von eops, die mir nun einen gegenseitigen Forderungsverzicht anbieten (welche Forderung, sie haben doch keine mehr gegen mich!) und mir einen Betrag von 15 E überweisen wollen, sofern ich dem Verzicht zustimme.

Was ratet Ihr mir? Soll ich darauf eingehen oder versuchen, auch das restliche Geld zurückzufordern? Ohne Rechtschutz kann ich mich auf teure Auseinandersetzungen nicht einlassen. 
Hoffe auf Antwort, es hat ja schon seit 4 Wochen niemand mehr gemailt!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2002)

sind dir die 15 € wichtig oder geht´s ums prinzip?
vor gericht wird eops mit dir nicht wollen, wenn die sowas anbieten...

gegenseitiger forderungsverzicht würde ohnehin bedeuten, dass sie eine forderung deinerseits anerkennen, oder? ich würde auf die 15 € verzichten und den kompletten betrag zurückfordern: schreibe eops einen netten brief, in dem du ihnen eine frist setzt, in der du deine bisher entstandenen kosten zurückforderst. sollte die verstrichen sein, würde ich mit der einleitung eines gerichtlichen mahnverfahrens und strafanzeige drohen. was nexnet kann, kannst du schließlich auch...




 :3d:


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2002)

*hansenet nexnet eops*

Hallo Haudraufundschluß!

Wie recht du hast. Vielen Dank für deinen Rat. Ich werde es versuchen, mein Geld zurückzubekommen.
Grüße Doro


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2002)

*hansenet nexnet eops*

Hallo Haudraufundschluß!

Wie recht du hast. Vielen Dank für deinen Rat. Ich werde es versuchen, mein Geld zurückzubekommen.
Grüße Doro


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 September 2002)

eops steht das wasser derzeit richtig schön bis zum halse:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=2529
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

wenn die entstandenen kosten auf eine frei tarifierbare nummer zurückzuführen sind, muss eops nachweisen, dass du ein entsprechendes angebot in anspruch genommen hast. ein verbindungsnachweis, der das zustandekommen entsprechender verbindungen belegt, genügt da nicht mehr. von daher würde ich letztmalig eine frist setzen.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...data/ad-01.07.02-000/default.shtml&words=EOPS



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Es würden nicht nur offene, sondern auch bereits beglichene Abrechnungen überprüft. Kunden, die unberechtigte Forderungen bezahlt haben, sollen ihr Geld zurückbekommen, sagte Andres.



vor dem hintergrund ist dein schreiben von eops um so seltsamer - scheinbar machen die mit den offensichtlich unberechtigten forderungen dann auch noch ihren reibach. es wird sich nicht ein einziger geprellter finden, der von alleine sein geld zurückbekommt, denke ich.

vielleicht solltes du einen neuen thread eröffnen und das eops-schreiben mal komplett veröffentlichen, damit es auch andere geschädigte zu gesicht bekommen...


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2002)

*EOPS*

Habe gerade einen Anruf der Firma EOPS bekommen. Eine sehr freundliche Dame wollte auf meine offenstehende Rechnung aufmerksam machen und versicherte mir, dass der Umgang der Firma HanseNet mit den Kunden ganz und gar nicht in Ihrem Interesse liegt. 
Ich machte darauf aufmerksam, dass ich zu dieser Zeit nicht im Internet war und immer noch auf die Unterlagen von der Firma HanseNet warte. Die freundliche Dame bei EOPS sagte zu meinem Erstaunen, dass die Telekom gar keinen Einzelnachweis von dieser Aktivität erstellen könnte!!
Nur die Firma EOPS ist dazu in der Lage.
Ich machte die freundliche Dame darauf aufmerksam, dass die Firma HanseNet absichtlich so lange mit dem Nachweis braucht, damit ein unerfahrener Geschädigter wie ich, den Einzelnachweis bei der Telekom zu spät beantragt und der Zeitraum verstreicht.
Wiederum zu meinem Erstaunen wurde mir sofort gesagt, von unserem Computer wurde ein Passwort zu einer Sexseite beantragt. Ich kann mir das zwar nicht vorstrellen erwarte aber sehnsüchtig den Einzelnachweis.

Man kann dann den Rechnungsbetrag sogar persönlich bei EOPS in Düsseldorf abgeben - Toll oder?

Wirklich nett die Dame am Telefon und sehr geschäftstüchtig.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 September 2002)

ja, eops...
so in etwa habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast, hast du vor der löschung deiner verbindungsdaten bei hansenet der rechtmäßigkeit der rechnungsposition widersprochen. rechtsfolge daraus wäre die gebührenzählerprüfung. allerdings waren hanse- und nexnet zu sehr mit dem inkasso beschäftigt, um sich mit solchem kleinkram abzugeben. wenn eops die nicht vorlegen kann (was fast immer der fall sein sollte, weil die rechnungen länger als 80 tage zurückliegen), muss man sich darum auch keine gedanken mehr machen. dann interessiert auch nicht, was eops in den hauseigenen logdateien so verbucht hat, weil nicht einmal über die verbindungen an sich ein nachweis erbracht werden kann, der vor gericht bestand hätte.
ich würde die kommunikation mit eops auf den ersatz des entstandenen schadens, also briefmarken, briefpapier und nerven, die man an hanse- und nexnet verschwendet hat, konzentrieren...

ein passwort? ja, logisch. und weil ich zu blöd bin, ein passwort einzutippen, wird auch dieses automatisch übermittelt und in die dfü-einwahl eingetragen - sonst geht´s denen gut? was ein schmarrn...


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2002)

So, jetzt habe ich ,nach einem Anruf von Eops am 10.09.02,am 12.09 ein nettes Schreiben bekommen.
Ich solle doch bitte die Rechnung von Hansenet in Höhe von 300 Euros an Eops bezahlen. Rückfragen sind für nur 0.12 Euro/min möglich.
Am Ende noch der Satz:
Damit sie sicher und unbeschwert im Internet surfen Können, empfehlen wir Ihnen eine Dialer Schutzsoftware. Ein kostenloser Download und die Nutzung ist unter http.//www.dialer-control.de möglich.
Ich wundere mich über so viel Zynismus.


----------



## Monic (16 September 2002)

*0190  829598 Nummer*

habe bemerkt das ich für ca. 2 Minuten über 0190 eingeloggt war. Dieses ist aber nur an einen Tag vorgekommen. Nun will HanseNet lt. Rechnung dafür 237 Euro haben.
Einen Dailer habe ich nicht auf meinen PC. HanseNet habe ich informiert das ich den Betrag erst einmal einbehalte um mich rechtlich zu informieren.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich nun tun muss. Rechtlich klagen will bzw. kann ich nicht, denn sollte ich verlieren trage ich ja die kosten. Soll ich warten bis ich eine Mahnung von dem Anbieter bekomme... und dann. Wie soll ich denn was beweisen? Wie ist es mit der Einhaltung der Fristen?


----------



## Monic (16 September 2002)

*Regulierungsbehörde*

über die Regulierungsbehörde Tel. 01805 101000 bekommt man auskunft über die 0190 Nummer die man gewählt hat. Meine Nummer 0190 829598 gehört zur Cold Telecom... dort soll ich hinschreiben und die Anschrift des Anbieters erfragen um zivilrechtlich klagen zu können


----------



## floh (22 September 2002)

*Hansenet stoppt frei tarifierbare 0190-0 Nummer*

@ Monic
hast du bei Hansenet schriftlichen Widerspruch eingereicht gegen die Forderung? Solltest du auf alle Fälle machen, per Einschreiben. Ansonsten kannst du den von der Telekom geforderten Betrag bezahlen und die Hansenet Forderungen zurückbehalten bis zur Klärung. Soll sich Hansenet doch mit der "Cold Telekom" auseinandersetzen. Da Hansenet angeblich alle frei tarifierbaren Nummern gestoppt haben soll, liegt hier wohl etwas nicht auf der richtigen Linie. Für 2 min. über 200 euro, das klingt nicht nach einem "Stopp der frei tarifierbaren Nummern". Um ihrem Ruf nicht mehr zu schaden, sollte Hansenet sich von dieser Forderung, welche sie nur anscheinend eintreiben, distanzieren.


----------



## Monic (23 September 2002)

*0190 Nummer/Hansent*

Hallo Roocie,

den geforderten Betrag über 0190 Nr. habe ich nicht mit überwiesen. Die Verbraucherzentrale hat mir empfohlen nicht zu zahlen und es drauf ankommen zu lassen.  Aber Hansenet hat sich immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2002)

*letzte Auforderung von SAF*

wieder einmal eine Forderung von SAF, dachte schon die geben auf 

in der steht: 
wie Sie bereits wissen, hat uns die Firma nexnet Gmbh....... 
:roll: :roll: 
Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf, den oben genannten Betrag bis spätestens 01.10.02 auf :roll: .......zu überweisen, zumindest jedoch monatliche Ratenzahlungen in Höhe von Euro 40,00 ab oben genannten Termin aufzunehmen.Sollte bis zu der genannten Frist keine Zahlung bei uns feststellbar sein, wird diese Forderung ohne weitere Vorwarnung gerichtlich gegen Sie geltend gemacht, was mit erheblichen Kosten für Sie verbunden ist. 
Wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie dies jedoch in Ihrem eigenen Interesse vermeiden wollen und erwarten daher Ihre Zahlung. Der weitere Verlauf liegt nun in Ihren Händen. 

Meine Frage an Euch: soll ich das Ernst nehmen ( Gericht ) oder gelassen bleiben ??  
Ist jetzt die 5 Mahnung. Für eine Antwort wäre ich Euch dankbar, Grüße Maja 

Nach oben


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 September 2002)

zum einen spricht die anzahl der mahnungen doch bereits für sich...
das andere: nexnet und saf haben doch beide noch einmal ein wenig für´s inkasso aufgeschlagen, oder? wenn du zu den typischen hansenet-geschädigten gehörst, dann hast du vergeblich versucht, mit hansenet zu kommunizieren und deinen einwände wurden ebenso bei nexnet ignoriert. unabhängig davon ob und wie eine einwahl zustande gekommen ist, würde ich alleine wegen der inkassogebühren nicht zahlen.
werde doch mal ein wenig konkreter: wie lange liegen die mahnungen auseinander? mit wem hast du dich bisher auseinandergesetzt? was hast du geschrieben? ist man auf deine schreiben überhaupt inhaltlich eingegangen? das ist ja alles nicht unwichtig.
ich würde nach der 5. mahnung an deiner stelle sehen wollen, ob die es zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bringen. wahrscheinlicher ist jedoch, dass jetzt noch einmal eine anwaltskanzlei beauftragt wird...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich seit Mai nichts mehr von nexnet o.ä. gehört habe, bekam ich vor drei tagen post von der firma eops. Eine Mahnung über 600€! Ich hatte eigentlicht gehofft die hätten aufgegeben. Naja, hab also mal wieder (mittlerweile zum dritten mal, nach hansenet u. nexnet) mein schriflichen einspruch per einschreiben auf den weg geschickt.
Heute war wieder ein Brief von eops da. Zunächst senden sie mir wie telephonisch besprochen die gewünschten x-diver-einwahldaten. Hähh?? Telephonisch besprochen?? Hab noch nie mit einem von denen gesprochen!
Und ein netter Hinweis auf die Funktionsweise ihres Zahlungssystems x-diver war auch dabei. Na danke!
Der Hammer aber ist der zweite Teil des Briefes. Und zwar hat eops mir einen Vertrag mitgeschickt, in dem ich meine Schuld von 600 € anerkennen soll. Unter Punkt 3 steht dann:

"Der Kunde erkennt an, zum Ausgleich der Rechnungsforderung einen Betrag von 300€ an eops zu zahlen. 
....  
eops verzichtet namens und in Vollmacht des Dienstanbieters auf die restliche Forderung in Höhe von € 300 und garantiert, dass wegen dieser Restforderung anderen Anspruchsteller (wie der Dienstanbieter oder Hansenet oder die DTAG) keine Ansprüche mehr geltend machen werden. ... "

Nochmal Hähh! Ja spinnen die denn nur noch?? Wenn die einen berechtigten Anspruch auf 600€ hätten, würden sie doch wohl kaum auf die Hälfte verzichten, oder??
Werde also weiterhin stur bleiben, und nicht einen Cent an diese Leute bezahlen.
Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand einen ähnlichen Brief von eops erhalten hat, und wie es dann weiterging. Wie verhalten die sich bei sturer Weigerung? Hat es mittlerweile mal eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung gegeben?

Gruss hank


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2002)

Hallo Hank
ich habe heute auch so einen Brief von eops bekommen, nachdem sie vor einem Monat mit mir telefoniert haben. Sie boten mir an von 500€ auf 300€ runterzugehen. Nachdem ich nicht damit einverstanden war, schickten sie mir das Angebot noch einmal schriftlich, und heute den Brief mit der Dailer-Einwahl (bei der die Angaben nicht stimmen). Auf einen Brief, den ich ihnen schickte haben sie nicht reagiert.
Ich werde auch nicht bezahlen. :lol: 
Gruß tiger


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Oktober 2002)

Offensichtlich sehen die Bengels ihre Felle davonschwimmen und gehen noch einmal auf Dummenfang.
Ich kann nur jedem raten, ein derartiges Schuldanerkenntnis *nicht* zu unterschreiben!!! Wenn der Anspruch rechtens wäre, bräuchten sie nicht auf die Hälfte zu verzichten, sondern könnten ihn direkt einklagen, was bisher noch nicht geschehen ist. Zumindest ist hier derartiges nicht bekannt geworden.


Gruss Frank


----------



## sascha (13 Oktober 2002)

...ganz zu schweigen davon, dass in den mir bekannten eops-schreiben BEIDE seiten mit zahlung auf weitere ansprüche verzichten. und damit eben auch die betroffenen surfer, der bei einem entsprechenden gerichtsurteil möglicherweise sogar ansprüche gegen eops geltend machen könnten...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Oktober 2002)

@sascha: 
hattest du nicht um stellungnahme gebeten? ob die das vielleicht versehentlich übersehen haben???


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2002)

*0190 dialer*

lol ihr ganzen pornogucker

ihr habt doch selber schuld wenn ich euch dort einwählt. 
wie wärs mal wenn ihr die pornoseiten meidet und euch die videos lieber aus der Videothek holt.
Ist doch mittlerweile altbekannt das auf solch komischen seiten alles nur so von dialern wimmelt.
oder am besten gar nicht erst runterladen son mysteriösen kram und immer schön auf "abrechen" oder "nein" klicken, dann sollte nichts passieren.

nun ja viel glück noch leute


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2002)

Eigentlich ist ein so dümmlicher Kommentar im Thekenniveau keinen Kommentar wert.
Manche Leute können oder wollen nicht begreifen, daß es hier nicht um Pornoseiten
sondern um illegale Abzocke auf mittlerweile allen denkbaren Seiten geht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Oktober 2002)

hi tf!

du weißt doch: don´t feed the troll...
allerdings gibt mir diese freudsche fehlleistung schon zu denken:



			
				aTaK Mulder schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt doch selber schuld wenn ich euch dort einwählt.


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2002)

*GONG*
Nach der ersten Runde Sieg nach Punkten für Haudraufundschluß


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2002)

*Re: 0190 dialer*



			
				aTaK Mulder schrieb:
			
		

> lol ihr ganzen pornogucker
> 
> ihr habt doch selber schuld wenn ich euch dort einwählt.


Da schließe ich mich meinen Vorgängern (Technofreak, haudraufundschluß) voll an, jeglicher Kommentar ist hier überflüssig, man sollte seinen Text nochmal lesen bevor man etwas unsinniges abschickt, oder will er sich als Verursacher melden? Auch Schreibfehler sind zu beachten. Zuvor aber auch die Berichte *RICHTIG* lesen und erfassen, damit man nicht solchen Blödsinn schreibt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2002)

...der Thread ist statistisch einer der Interessanten, da vielbesucht und reichlich gepostet wurde.
Lasst euch nicht abhalten, hier weiter zum Thema zu schreiben, nur weil da mal ein Klingone auch was von sich geben musste...


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2002)

*der Troll ist wieder da*

warum postet hier denn keiner mehr ?

angst euch als pornogucker zu outen ?     :bussi:


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2002)

Toll produktiver Beitrag. Mach die Heizung wieder an.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2002)

@Mulder

Toller Beitrag. IQ = Zimmertemperatur


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> IQ = Zimmertemperatur


Deswegen mein Vorschlag mit der Heizung...


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2002)

*hier ist sie langersehnt: Drohung durch Anwalt*

Hallo Leute, 

 mal wieder was Neues von Nexnet

jetzt habe ich nach tausenden von Mahnungen, eine Schreiben von einer Anwaltskanzlei bekommen, beauftragt von Nexnet, mit einer Frist zu zahlen, da sonst das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird und es zur Zwangsvollstreckung kommt.

Habt Ihr auch schon sowas bekommen ?

Werd jetzt mal zum Anwalt gehen !

Begebe mich zunächst einmal in Urlaub und werd daher erst wieder in einer Woche hier vorbeischauen.


----------



## Eniac (14 November 2002)

*Hansenet hat doch noch frei tarifierbare 01900-Nummern*

Hi,

vor kurzem erhielt ich eine Spammail, in der ein Dialer (Kathy.Jpg.exe) der Firma CF 9000 International Inc. (cf9000.net) beworben wurde. Im Binärcode des Dialers ist als Rufnummer 0190 0 62 218 angegeben, die zur Hansenet gehört. Auf meine Beschwerde zeigte Hansenet keinerlei Reaktion.

Grüsse

Eniac


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 November 2002)

Maja schrieb:
			
		

> ...da sonst das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird und es zur Zwangsvollstreckung kommt.



man könnte daraus missverstehen sollen wollen, dass auf die "einleitung eines mahnverfahrens" ganz automatisch die zwangsvollstreckung folgt...

zwar geht es im wesentlichen wohl um den psychologischen aspekt eines anwaltschreibens an sich, heiße luft bleibt aber dennoch heiße luft.

warum sonst sollte ein inkassounternehmen anstatt einen antrag auf erlass eines mahnbescheides zu stellen, erst noch mal einen anwalt einschalten?


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2002)

*nochmal genauer wortlaut*

bevor ich 1 woche verschwinde, hier nochmal der genaue wortlaut zum fachsimpeln :

Heidelberg Kanzlei
RAe Seiler&Kollegen

Letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung
Forderungssache nexnet Gmbh

Sehr geehrte.....
wir zeigen an, dass wir nunmehr die oben genannten gläubigerin anwaltlich vertreten.trotz mehrfacher zahlungsaufforderung sind sie derzeit mit 380,25 euro im rückstand. wir sind beauftragt, das gerichtliche mahnverfahren einzuleiten und die zwangsvollstreckung gegen sie zu betreiben. bevor wir diese für sie kostenträchtige maßnahme einleiten, geben wir ihnen hiermit eine letzte gelegenheit, den den sich auf nachfolgender auflistung ergebenen gesamtbetrag zuzüglich weiterer anfallender zinsen bis spätestens 23.11.2002 auf eines unserer kanzleikonten zu zahlen.verwenden sie hierzu bitte den beigefügten überweisungsträger.


falls sie diesen betrag derzeit nicht auf einmal bezahlen können, könnten sie die angekündgten gerichtlichen schritte dadurch vermeiden, dass sie zum o. g. termin durch zahlung einer rate in höhe von euro 40,oo eine ratenzahlungungsvereinbarung beantragen.
mit freundlichen ........

und was sagt man dazu ????????? :roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 November 2002)

Maja schrieb:
			
		

> und was sagt man dazu ????????? :roll:



kostenträchtig ist ein schönes wort...

wie setzen sich denn die 380,25€ zusammen? wenn da sowohl inkasso- als auch anwaltsgebühren drin stecken, ist das schon nicht mehr legitim und ein grund mehr, das nicht so ganz ernst zu nehmen.
wie gesagt: heiße luft...

wüssten die, dass ihre forderung berechtigt ist, dann hättest du lange deinen mahnbescheid...


----------



## Tonguru (14 November 2002)

RAe Seiler und Kollegen...

Da greift man auf altbewährte Mittel zurück (Telekom-Anwälte)...

Oder bist du den Betrag der Telekom schuldig, weil du damals nicht widersprochen hast?


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2002)

*Re: nochmal genauer wortlaut*



			
				maja schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind beauftragt, das gerichtliche mahnverfahren einzuleiten und die zwangsvollstreckung gegen sie zu betreiben.



also so schnell schiessen die Preussen nicht! 
Gott sei Dank gibt es in Deutschland auch noch Gerichte und nicht nur Anwälte! 
Gegen den Mahnbescheid kann innerhalb 14 Tagen Widerspruch und zwar ohne jede Begründung eingelegt werden.
Dann käme es zu einer ordentlichen Gerichtsverhandlung, bei der die Gegenseite erst
mal die Beweise für den Anspruch auf den Tisch legen muß! 
Und dann könnte, falls das Gericht der Klage folgt, ein Titel erworben werden. 
Und dann könnte, wenn du in diesem Fall nicht zahlen wolltest , ein Vollstreckungsbefehl erwirkt werden. 
So! und das sollte man von einem Anwalt erwarten, daß er das auch weiß.

Gruß
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 November 2002)

klar wissen die so einiges!
allerdings darfst du nicht erwarten, von der gegenseite beraten zu werden. und natürlich ist es nicht verboten, ein paar "unwesentliche" details wegzulassen, die den sachverhalt in ein ungünstiges licht drehen könnten...

so sind sie nunmal, die anwälte...  
wobei: ist das jetzt eine arbeitsverweigerung, wenn die die gegenseite mit unsinnigen schreiben belästigen, anstatt sich mit ihrem auftrag (der eröffnung des gerichtlichen mahnverfahrens) zu beschäftigen???


----------



## virenscanner (14 November 2002)

Der war gut...


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2002)

*01900*

Auf meiner Telefonrechnung hat sich die 01900... über Call by Call zugeschlagen. Bei mir rechnet Talkline die Nummen 0190050120 ab. Wer weis mehr darüber ??? Ist dies eine neue Masche ????


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2002)

*01900*

Habe neue Infos.

Talkline hat nichts damit zu tun. 
Sie rechnen nur für eine ....Holding.ASP ab.
Die Nummen 0190050120 muss sich irgendwie über einen Dialer gewählt haben.
Da ich sonst über den Smart-Surfen ins Internet gehe, konnte ich in der internen Auflistung sehen, dass ich kurz vorher eine Online-Verbindung über den Smart-Surfer beendet habe.
Da ich sicherlich an diesem Tag noch "Offline" am PC gearbeitete, habe ich nicht bemerkt, dass irgendwie eine Verbindung zu der o.g. Nummer zustande gekommen ist.
86€ hat mir dieses gekostet.

Ein Tipp an alle mit Problemen bei 0190-Nummern : Ich habe heute gleich bei der Telekom eine Sperre für 0190-Nummer schalten lassen. Somit kann / sollte von meinen Telefonanschluß keine 0190-Nummer mehr verbunden / geschaltet werden.
Die Telekom kassiert dafür nur 7-8€ (die genauen Cents habe ich mir nicht gemerkt).

Zum Schluß noch mein Aufruf : KAMPF GEGEN 0190-NUMMERN


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2002)

*dialer*

mich hat die "dtms ag" abgezockt!!!!   :bigcry:

40,90 euro für 50 sekunden verbindung über 0190016073.
welcher --seviceanbierter--  hinter dieser nummer steht ist nicht herauszufinden. es ist eine schande, dass  dubiose unternehmen ihre machenschaften unter der obhut von aktiengesekllschaften betreiben.

wie mache ich am besten meine verbraucherrecht geltend um dieser abzocke nicht mit ohnmacht zu begegnen?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2002)

*0190050120*

Hallo Telly_ab

du hast Erfahrung mit der 0190050120. Ist mir gesetrn auch passiert habe bieher noch keine Rechnung würde aber gerne wißen auf was ich mich da einstellen muß. Kannst du mir den Namen der Holding.ASP für den Talkline abrechnt zukommen lassen? Wie lange waren deine Verbindungen für 84 €? Weißt du welcher Dialer es war? Ich vermute ein Program Namens dac314.exe

Danke


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2002)

Habe heute Nachricht von eops bekommen. Sie bieten mir an statt 300 Euro nur noch 150 Euro zu bezahlen. Werde nicht auf dieses Angebot eingehen.
Wäre diese Forderung legal ,dann würden die doch nicht freiwillig auf die Hälfte der Forderung verzichten......oder sehe ich das falsch?
Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Heiko (13 Dezember 2002)

Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre diese Forderung legal ,dann würden die doch nicht freiwillig auf die Hälfte der Forderung verzichten......oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ohne jetzt auf Deinen konkreten Fall eingehen zu wollen: nein, das ist nicht so.
Es kann auch bei berechtigten Forderungen manchmal wirtschaftlicher sein, auf einen Teil zu verzichten wenn der Aufwand, den Rest zu kriegen, ungleich höher wäre.
Aber - wie gesagt - das soll keine Beurteilung Deines konkreten Falles sein.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2002)

Habe mit meinem Anwalt gesprochen, der meint ich soll auf dieses Angebot eingehen da wir nicht beweisen können dass die Verbindung nicht absichtlich hergestellt wurde und es bei einer evtl Gerichtsverhandlung schlecht aussehen würde.
Habe noch mit einem anderen Anwalt gesprochen der meint das gleiche, meint aber man kann versuchen den Betrag noch runter zu handeln.
Aber ob das viel Sinn hat ..........
Kann mir einer sagen was nun das beste für mich ist?
Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## virenscanner (16 Dezember 2002)

@Thorsten


> Kann mir einer sagen was nun das beste für mich ist?


Das kann Dir - glaube ich- keiner hier sagen. Denn im Endeffekt kommt es hier auf Deine Risikobereitschaft an.  Und die Kalkulationsgrundlage - die Wahrscheinlichkeiten der richterlichen Entscheidung für Dich oder gegen Dich - kann man kaum vernünftig einschätzen.
Wenn Du mit 50/50 rechnest, ist es "billiger", den "Vergleich" anzunehmen.  Rechnest Du mit 90/10 für Dich, so ist es besser, es zum Prozeß kommen zu lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

ich habe auch 2 mahnungen von nexnet/telekom bekommen. dann forderung eingefordert durch eine Gesellschaft namens SAF ( Sevicegesellschaft für automatisierten Forderunseinzug mbH).

DIE habe ich dann bezahlt! habe einen beleg dafür von der post.

vor 2 wochen flattert doch jetzt eine androhung, daß der fall zum gericht kommt, von einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei SEILER und Kollegen (Anwälte: *Namensliste gelöscht]*).
habe dort heute 3x angerufen, jedesmal jemand anders am apparat, jedes mal die geschichte von vorn erzählen müssen. keine antwort erhalten. rückruf versprochen bekommen von den anwälten. Nix. nach jedem weiteren anruf, die behauptung, es wäre kein anwalt im haus.

dann ruf ich nochmal bei der SAF an. Die meinen, die akte hätten sie nicht.
ich: sie müssen doch irgendwo notiert haben, was beglichen und was nicht beglichen worden ist. " ja, in der akte und die sei nich da, warum wissen wir nicht" hieß es von den Damen dort. Chefin sei auch nicht im haus, wurde mir gesagt. ich: warum erhalte ich dann von anwälten androhungen, doch nur, weil sie weitergeleitet haben, ich hätte die rechnung angeblich nicht beglichen" Die Damen von der SAF: " wir tun nur, was unser auftraggebern (nexnet) uns sagt.!!"

und so soll einer mal weiterkommen! meine nerven und meine zeit liegen blank! 
ich würde gern zu prosieben mit der geschichte gehen und zugleich zur verbraucherzentrale.

wer bietet mir unterstützung? es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir euer hickhack mit nexnet und konsorten mit datumsangaben beschreiben könntet. (meine email: *xxx*)

ich befürchte einfach, daß viele alte leute oder leute, die schlecht deutsch verstehen, einfach zum wiederholten Mal die forderung zahlen, einfach nur aus angst...und da bereichert sich jemand ungerechtfertigter und unverschämterweise

*[Virenscanner: EMail-Angabe sowie Namensliste gelöscht]*


----------



## Qoppa (28 Januar 2004)

@ Gast

Zu den Methoden von nexnet und co kannst Du hier ganze Bände lesen ... Fast in jedem Thread ist fast zu finden ... Und Dein Verdacht ist wohl nicht ganz unberechtigt.

Aber Deine Nerven können sich beruhigen: wenn Du nachweisen kannst, daß Du die geforderte Summe bezahlt hast, kann Dir nichts passieren!


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Januar 2004)

*Re: nochmal genauer wortlaut*

Mir fällt da gerade etwas auf. Im November zitierte Maja die Kollege Seiler pP:



			
				RAe Seiler&Kollegen schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung
> Forderungssache nexnet Gmbh
> 
> Sehr geehrte.....
> wir zeigen an, dass wir nunmehr die oben genannten gläubigerin anwaltlich vertreten.trotz mehrfacher zahlungsaufforderung sind sie derzeit mit 380,25 euro im rückstand. *wir sind beauftragt, das gerichtliche mahnverfahren einzuleiten und die zwangsvollstreckung gegen sie zu betreiben.* bevor wir diese für sie kostenträchtige maßnahme einleiten, geben wir ihnen hiermit eine letzte gelegenheit, den den sich auf nachfolgender auflistung ergebenen gesamtbetrag zuzüglich weiterer anfallender zinsen bis spätestens 23.11.2002 auf *eines unserer kanzleikonten* zu zahlen.verwenden sie hierzu bitte den beigefügten überweisungsträger.



Wörtlich heißt das doch:

Ich, RA Seiler, haben keinen außergerichtlichen Auftrag, sondern einen gerichtlichen - unbedingte Klageerhebung. In meiner Herrlichkeit tu ich das aber nicht, sondern versuche es erst noch einmal vorgerichtlich, obwohl ich (zugegeben) hierfür keinen Auftrag habe.

KatzenHai fragt dagegen:

Hast du, RA Seiler, in deiner Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag auch eine Geldeinziehungsvollmacht ohne Auftrag? Darfst du überhaupt "von privat ohne Titel" einziehen? Heißt deine Vollmacht nicht eher, aus tituliertem Anspruch die Vollstreckung zu betreiben und dafür eine Inkassovollmacht deiner Mandantin zu haben?

Sollen die Kollegen doch mal dutzende außergerichtliche Vollmachen im Original versenden ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

*Re: dialer*



			
				lopiuz schrieb:
			
		

> mich hat die "dtms ag" abgezockt!!!!   :bigcry:[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veruschka (29 Januar 2004)

*Ludwig´s Vollmacht*

@ KatzenHai,

anbei eine „aktuelle“ Vollmacht vom *12.11.02 * Ludwig hat mir diese Kopie Anfang Januar 04 zugestellt.  Ludwig versendet keine Original Vollmachten. Ich messe aber diesem Umstand keine all zu große Bedeutung bei, da Ludwig mit Sicherheit vor Gericht eine Original Vollmacht vorlegen wird. 
Was mich aber  irritiert und etwas Unruhe bereitet bereitet ist das Datum. Im * Mai 03 * hat mir Ludwig schon mal eine Vollmacht zugestellt mit dem Datum *01.07.99 * Damals hat auch noch ein anderer Herr der Telekom unterzeichnet.  
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiere hat mir mein Brieffreund im Mai 03 eine ungültige Vollmacht zugesandt. 
Konsequenzen?

Veruschka


----------

